# Operation ChrisEater 2: The Fanta Pain



## Lipitor (Apr 1, 2015)

Attenion all loyal Sonichu fans on the internet. @heyyyJackiePie and I are currently en route to C-ville to attend the trial of the century. We'll let you know how it all goes down. Just stay tuned here.

We plan to find out the following:


Will Crystal get out of the mirror?
Will the seven Sonichu balls be collected?
Will CWC _ever_ find his true sweetheart?
Is Chris and Megan Shroeder still an item, which btw......
In all serious we will be there and we will give you all the events as they go down. I know all you guys really only care about the trial right now and we plan to tell you guys everything that happens there. However, we'll be bored in the mean time and
@heyyyJackiePie is amateur photographer and really wants to phtograph some Christorical locations for you all. So we'd love your suggestions. Anything else you wanna ask us, ask here.


----------



## ProRosen (Apr 1, 2015)

14 Branchland Court seems like a good place to start. The lair of the manchild.


----------



## Poor Choices (Apr 1, 2015)

As for photos go maybe like a google street treatment of Fashion Square Mall? If thats already been done or is too much of a hassle forget about it of course. I just wanted to get a pedestrian's experience of CWC's fav hangout.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 1, 2015)

Go eat a Happy Meal at Riley's Diner and see if that queen bee megabitch throws you out.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 1, 2015)

Kosher Dill said:


> Go eat a Happy Meal at Riley's Diner and see if that queen bee megabitch throws you out.


lol what is this referring to? I must have missed that moment. I will try that to see if it's just a Chris thing though.


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 1, 2015)

lipitor said:


> lol what is this referring to? .


The q-sand incident.


----------



## Gensdupays (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought it was Barb that was hoarding q-sands and got yelled at, not Chris...


----------



## Apocalypso (Apr 1, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Attenion all loyal Sonichu fans on the internet. @heyyyJackiePie and I are currently en route to C-ville to attend the trial of the century. We'll let you know how it all goes down. Just stay tuned here.
> 
> We plan to find out the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## _blank_ (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm honestly curious if you might come across any of Chris' vandalism/ handywork around Ruckersville. Like, going into Kmart and finding a display of Sonic Boom that has been defaced by Chris, etc. 

Otherwise, I suppose his haunts like the jungle that is 14BLC, McIntyre Park, his favorite McDonalds, stupid stuff like that.

Have fun at the trial!


----------



## Apocalypso (Apr 1, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Anything else you wanna ask us, ask here.



Piece of advice: if for some reason Chris loses it and calls out, claiming there's a troll/spy within the audience, remain calm. Do NOT under any circumstances arouse suspicion.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Apr 1, 2015)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. DAMN FUCKING YES! 
4. Not really


----------



## MY 405 (Apr 1, 2015)

Make sure you wear blue to support Autism Awareness Day!  And good luck ... we're all counting on you.  
(And honestly, travel safe and return likewise.  You guys are awesome)


----------



## DrJoshii (Apr 1, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Attenion all loyal Sonichu fans on the internet. @heyyyJackiePie and I are currently en route to C-ville to attend the trial of the century. We'll let you know how it all goes down. Just stay tuned here.
> 
> We plan to find out the following:
> 
> ...


You're doing godbear's work lipitor.
I hope you have fun. Peace.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2015)

Whatever you do make sure it has a Smiths soundtrack! 

But you are indeed awesome, both of you, for doing this.


----------



## January Cyst (Apr 1, 2015)

Definitly some high-res photos of:

The CWCville Mall
The McDonalds closest to 14BC
The Mall-Wart region
14BC (expecially with visible vehicles)
Possibly some pics of Chris and Borb outside the court (but only if this can be done covertly, no need to arouse any suspicion)


----------



## SnergenFlergen (Apr 1, 2015)

You are truly showing that goku-get-em attitude, and I wish you all the luck and best wishes that Godbear can offer in your odyssey.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

Chandler Cats said:


> Make sure you wear blue to support Autism Awareness Day!  And good luck ... we're all counting on you.
> (And honestly, travel safe and return likewise.  You guys are awesome)



With blue arms.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 1, 2015)

It's been too long since we've had some activity from Chris. Godspeed to the both of you. Now go! Let the legend come back to life... 

/revolverocelot.gif


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

What about the GameStop?


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Apr 1, 2015)

Wherever you go, I just wanted to tell you both good luck, we're all counting on you.


----------



## Count Olaf (Apr 1, 2015)

I was hoping you'd be there again, glad to see Operation ChrisEater is on again. Looking forward to hearing how it goes. I have a feeling this is just going to end up in another continuation, but with Chris you never know.

I wonder what abomination of fashion he'll attend the hearing in this time. . .


----------



## Jozef (Apr 1, 2015)

Nothing will happen at the trial, and it will be delayed for another few months.


----------



## MY 405 (Apr 1, 2015)

Honestly, the Fashion Police report alone will be worth it ... can't wait to see what's on the Charlottesville Catwalk for Spring 2015!


----------



## drmccoy (Apr 1, 2015)

Muncie Anderson said:


> Wherever you go, I just wanted to tell you both good luck, we're all counting on you.


----------



## SnergenFlergen (Apr 1, 2015)

Jozef said:


> Nothing will happen at the trial, and it will be delayed for another few months.


They wont waste time delaying again but otherwise I agree. Everyone's hyped themselves up for the trial of the century, however at best CWC will likely hold his tongue at the PD's request, get community service, learn nothing and life in Cwville will otherwise go on as normal until the next unpredictable fiasco


----------



## Igottafish (Apr 1, 2015)

Perhaps taking a picture of the GameStop in which Chris committed the crime of macing that guy. I'd count that as a Christorical location.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 1, 2015)

Apocalypso said:


> Piece of advice: if for some reason Chris loses it and calls out, claiming there's a troll/spy within the audience, remain calm. Do NOT under any circumstances arouse suspicion.


Totally agree. We have a well thought out plan to avoid any suspicion, but thanks for the caution.



January Cyst said:


> Definitly some high-res photos of:
> 
> The CWCville Mall
> The McDonalds closest to 14BC
> ...


These are all on our list. We will deliver.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 1, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Totally agree. We have a well thought out plan to avoid any suspicion, but thanks for the caution.


Can I still read my Sonic Boom comic in courtroom during boring moments?


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 1, 2015)

CountOlaf said:


> I was hoping you'd be there again, glad to see Operation ChrisEater is on again. Looking forward to hearing how it goes. I have a feeling this is just going to end up in another continuation, but with Chris you never know.
> 
> I wonder what abomination of fashion he'll attend the hearing in this time. . .


Yeah even if it's a continuation, we don't really care. We just want to actually see him


Chandler Cats said:


> Honestly, the Fashion Police report alone will be worth it ... can't wait to see what's on the Charlottesville Catwalk for Spring 2015!


Honestly, I care more about what he wears than the outcome of the trial. We will give you a full report


----------



## ChrisIsGay (Apr 1, 2015)

Dig up patty and take a picture of her.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 1, 2015)

You should remind him not to call anybody before the Trial.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 1, 2015)

ChrisIsGay said:


> Dig up patty and take a picture of her.


We actually wanted to do this, but she's buried under a doghouse that weighs damn near two tons. We didn't have re tard strength so we gave up. Plus there were all these weeds in the way. It would be like life accomplishment to do all that work.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 1, 2015)

I need to work on my First-Person-Shooter announcer voice so I can narrate any video footage... (Explain the verdict, set the mood beforehand of course, etc...)


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe if the Game Stop employee that got maced is there, take a thumbs-up picture and pretend to mace him.  I'm sure he'll by happy to oblige.

Might have to do it outside the Game Stop.  Something about rules and making a company look bad.  I don't know how things are like in America.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Apr 1, 2015)

lipitor said:


> We actually wanted to do this, but she's buried under a doghouse that weighs damn near two tons. We didn't have re tard strength so we gave up. Plus there were all these weeds in the way. It would be like life accomplishment to do all that work.



Best that you didn't linger.  I was once attacked by the ghost of Christopher Weston Chandler.


----------



## niggo lover (Apr 1, 2015)

Go into the famous Gamestop and ask if they have something that's obviously out of stock, Like a hard to find Amiibo or something. (Gamestop employees are supposed to ask if you want them to call other nearby Gamestops and see if they have the item) When they ask just say DON'T. CALL. ANYBODY! And storm out. try and get it on camera please.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 1, 2015)

go to where the game place used to be and see if you can find the skid marks where they ran over Snyder


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 1, 2015)

Chandler Cats said:


> Honestly, the Fashion Police report alone will be worth it ... can't wait to see what's on the Charlottesville Catwalk for Spring 2015!



It's getting warmer. Maybe Chris won't wear the leggings this time.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 1, 2015)

niggo lover said:


> Go into the famous Gamestop and ask if they have something that's obviously out of stock, Like a hard to find Amiibo or something. (Gamestop employees are supposed to ask if you want them to call other nearby Gamestops and see if they have the item) When they ask just say DON'T. CALL. ANYBODY! And storm out. try and get it on camera please.


I'm willing to do this. I don't know fuck all about amiibos tho so you'll  have to tell me which to say.



hurrhurrhurr said:


> go to where the game place used to be and see if you can find the skid marks where they ran over Snyder


So I honestly wanna do this bur never figured out the address or how to find it on google maps


----------



## niggo lover (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> I'm willing to do this. I don't know fuck all about amiibos tho so you'll  have to tell me which to say.




Ask for the Sonic Amiibo if you don't see it on the shelves that would be ideal. It's a common one though so they might actually have it. Some of the rare ones are Pit, Captain Falcon, Litttle Mac, Fox, Marth, Villager, Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Gensdupays (Apr 2, 2015)

Those Amiibos are so out of print that no place will have them and they won't even offer to call. Maybe ask for the Toad Amiibo or something. Or just be honest and say that you want to see an infamous site visited by the local eccentric.


----------



## Jozef (Apr 2, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> go to where the game place used to be and see if you can find the skid marks where they ran over Snyder


I thought you were about to say "... the skid marks on the chairs Chris has sat in".


----------



## Trickie (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe get a few pictures of Manchester High? After school is out, obviously, you don't want people asking odd questions.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 2, 2015)

Jozef said:


> I thought you were about to say "... the skid marks on the chairs Chris has sat in".



That'd suffice.


----------



## MY 405 (Apr 2, 2015)

If you go to the GameStop be sure to pick up a Blaster Mind!


----------



## Konstantinos (Apr 2, 2015)

You guys should put on Guy Fawkes masks, wait for Borb and Chris to come out of the courthouse and then throw pickles at them while shouting "" and "DON'T CALL ANYBODY" repeatedly.


----------



## knux (Apr 2, 2015)

Godbear speed to you!
Looking forward to hearing how it all goes.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 2, 2015)

Will you do courtroom sketches? Artistic talent not necessary.


----------



## Gothicserpent (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## deeman (Apr 2, 2015)

I want this to be live-tv so bad.


----------



## DrunkTails (Apr 2, 2015)

I know this might sound like a bad idea, but I would like to hear an interview with the gamestop employees who had to deal with Chris and his blarms crusade.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 2, 2015)

Please don't bother people while they are at work. But other than that, have fun and enjoy the freak show.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 2, 2015)

What a year. We get to see Ceres and Pluto up close, and now, Christorical locations too.



Poor Choices said:


> I just wanted to get a pedestrian's experience of CWC's fav hangout.


I'd like to see where the "Tale Of The Crazy Pacer" happened.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2015)

Take a photo of MLW in her office


----------



## DC 740 (Apr 2, 2015)

Best of luck and keep it professional


----------



## Bogs (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoiler











Godspeed, you are truly doing God and the Bear's work.


----------



## Boundman (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck friends, try and catch some new angles of Christorical places. The defaced Sonic Boom stuff sounds good, though you might have to be lucky to catch that.

Hopefully if you manage to get out the courtroom before Chris and Barb then you can stand around outside and pretend to take a picture of one of you but get Chris and Barb in the background. That way we can do a fashion report / see Christine on the big day.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisIsGay said:


> Dig up patty and take a picture of her.


Sometimes I wish I could rate posts A-Like.


Konstantinos said:


> You guys should put on Guy Fawkes masks, wait for Borb and Chris to come out of the courthouse and then throw pickles at them while shouting "" and "DON'T CALL ANYBODY" repeatedly.


Maybe "DON'T CALL JULAY!"


Holdek said:


> Take a photo of MLW in her office


Just leave her a pair of Halloween devil horns and a pitchfork outside her office.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

My own personal curiosities:

-- What new store occupies the space that once was The Game Place?

-- What do the employees at the McDonald's where Chris hangs out at think of him (just drop a casual conversation-starter about hearing about some local cross-dresser on the Internet who has made a few videos there). Who knows? maybe the Manchild itself may stagger in there for a post-courtroom nosh of apple slices & iced tea as you're eating.

-- While at the Fashion Square Mall, stop by the Gamestop and pick up that Skylanders figure that Chris went through all that trouble to acquire (but failed). Even if it wasn't the exact figure Chris touched, just having that figure plus a receipt from that exact store is a sort of "Christory" unto itself.


----------



## Dan Bright (Apr 2, 2015)

What time is the trial on at? Wanna make sure I have popcorn ready


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone else notice that the date of Chris' trial is also World Autism Awareness Day? Kinda funny I think...


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 2, 2015)

All I ask is that you either
A) Edit your original post with the trial details
Or
B) edit your post with what page your new post is on.

I don't wanna comb through " lol fatty gon get the chair" to find it.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

Pikonic said:


> All I ask is that you either
> A) Edit your original post with the trial details
> Or
> B) edit your post with what page your new post is on.
> ...



Is 'lol fatty gon get the needle' better?


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

OK guys - hearing hasn't started yet but we already have some good shit for you guys... Stay tuned. Next update will be immediately following the hearing with what happened.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess impatient little me isn't realizing that I am in the same time zone as Chris, and the hearing doesn't start until 9AM or so.

Nevertheless, this still plays on in my head.



Spoiler











Going to make some  while I wait.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 2, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I guess impatient little me isn't realizing that I am in the same time zone as Chris, and the hearing doesn't start until 9AM or so.
> 
> Nevertheless, this still plays on in my head.
> 
> ...


This should be the embedded theme for the board today.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> This should be the embedded theme for the board today.



Then the opening titles to Porridge after the hearing if the agents' good shit is what I hope it is.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 2, 2015)

Poor Chris, always getting trolls in on his court dates now.

He'll probably be just as suspicious. I'd recommend making as little eye-contact with him as possible, and be incredibly inconspicuous.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2015)

You're fine, you have a right to be there.  It's a public hearing.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 2, 2015)

Holdek said:


> You're fine, you have a right to be there.  It's a public hearing.



I know that, but in Chris's mind, they are still the villain and he'd end up having a fit if he knew they actually were field agents there just to report everything that happened to the troll web.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

It's when the entire courtroom disappears after his hearing is when people will get suspicious. Although it is a funny image.


----------



## January Cyst (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Totally agree. We have a well thought out plan to avoid any suspicion, but thanks for the caution.
> 
> 
> These are all on our list. We will deliver.



The best time for the 14BC court pics would be when both Barb and Chris are out.
I calculate a 69% chance that they will not drive directly from the courhouse to 14BC without stopping for some  or barbage at the local Goodwill.
This should give you a 15-30 minute window after the hearing to take some shots without interference of the duo.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I know that, but in Chris's mind, they are still the villain and he'd end up having a fit if he knew they actually were field agents there just to report everything that happened to the troll web.


Wouldn't a tardrage be a bonus?


----------



## Atlas 95 (Apr 2, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Wouldn't a tardrage be a bonus?


A tard tirade against the judge, or SEGA, or just plain old blarms rage in court would be a bonus
Chris getting aggressive towards field agents really isn't. If nothing else, making him paranoid means he just clams up, so even less content overall


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

Has it started yet?


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Apr 2, 2015)

Wonder of both Chris and Barb are dressed like frumpy witches again


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 2, 2015)

Even as I type, Chris sits in the courtroom, twaddling his thumbs and fingers with each other, and wishing Sarah and Tiff were there to asspat and "support" him.

Oh godjesus, what will be the verdict?



Spoiler


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Oh godjesus, what will be the verdict?





Spoiler


----------



## Son of Big Boss (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## bortpoo (Apr 2, 2015)

The VA court system says his case was continued again for another month.


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Apr 2, 2015)

I forgot this was happening and now my horrible day at school turned wonderful. Thanks Chris!


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

bortpoo said:


> View attachment 22121 The VA court system says his case was continued again for another month.



For fucks sake! 

Anyone got Charles Bronson's number so we can finish this sorry spectacle now?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, it's kind of good for me.  I thought I'd be sleeping by the time the verdict came in.

Time for a tour of Christorical locations?


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 2, 2015)

Big chandler cannot be defeated.


----------



## StressOverloader (Apr 2, 2015)

Is anybody really surprised?


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Big chandler cannot be defeated.



I'm hoping it was continued as Chris was hospitalised because he got fresh to a dude wearing a blue armed jacket.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 2, 2015)

dabluearmedbandit said:


> I forgot this was happening and now my horrible day at school turned wonderful. Thanks Chris!



Don't you just love it when that happens?


----------



## DrJoshii (Apr 2, 2015)

bortpoo said:


> View attachment 22121 The VA court system says his case was continued again for another month.


Why does it keep on getting delayed?
Is it because Chris made absolutely no preparations at all?


----------



## Skeletor (Apr 2, 2015)

We've been trolled!


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

DrJoshii said:


> Why does it keep on getting delayed?
> Is it because Chris made absolutely no preparations at all?



The lawyer turned up drunk. 

Or it's because Chris made a scene again.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 2, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> I'm hoping it was continued as Chris was hospitalised because he got fresh to a dude wearing a blue armed jacket.





Spoiler


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Tl dr. he walked in then walked out. Probable continuance. More deeds later


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Apr 2, 2015)

A continuance was always a big possibility.  The prior trial had 3 or so before the plea-bargain.

A few continuances aren't a big deal.  Although Chris has probably exhausted his freebies at this point.  Any more will require some good argument.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Also barb didn't come. He came solo.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Also barb didn't come. He came solo.


----------



## blackie toy (Apr 2, 2015)

bortpoo said:


> View attachment 22121 The VA court system says his case was continued again for another month.


That was fast. Probably just a request granted as a matter of course.

Still, the court appearance should have been funny.


----------



## crayolasword (Apr 2, 2015)

I know around here the each side (prosecution and defense) are each allowed three continuances each. So needless to say it can take quite some time for it to even go to court. 

The breakdown for time frame is like this:
- Arrested
- Arraignment date set
- Arraignment and pre trial date set (The pre trial is where the DA's office offers a plea deal. If the plea is rejected a trial date is set. However a plea can be accepted right until the actual trial date.)
- Trial. This date is anyone's guess because as I said before each side is allowed 3 and the length of time can vary drastically depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Also barb didn't come. He came solo.


W-what if she really did died?


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 2, 2015)

Holdek said:


> W-what if she really did died?


He would've probably post a facebook rant about trolls and megan poisoning her and causing a premature death.


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

sparklemilhouse said:


> It's getting warmer. Maybe Chris won't wear the leggings this time.



Shaving his legs would require too much time and effort (and shaving supplies are expensive).


----------



## Silver (Apr 2, 2015)

This means that the May date will most likely *not* be the actual trial w/ possible sentencing, yeah?


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Apr 2, 2015)

Uuuuugh I thought this might be a verdict trial. Oh well *le sigh*  one can dream lol.

So what exactly happened, @heyyyJackiePie?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 2, 2015)

I was expecting another continuance. I'm not too well versed in law, but is it normal for a trial to wind up having several continuances, or is Chris doing something to make it go that way?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 2, 2015)

blackie toy said:


> That was fast. Probably just a request granted as a matter of course.
> 
> Still, the court appearance should have been funny.



This. A bunch of continuances are the norm in small ball cases. Also, all felony cases in VA have to go to a grand jury for an indictment, so we'll have at least two more court dates (including May 7) before this is over.

I was going to go down today, but was informed late last night by a professional acquaintance that it probably wasn't going to be worth the effort. I think May 7 may be worthwhile to attend (in case the prosecution decides to drop the felony count altogether), but if the "dangerous gas release" () felony goes to the grand jury, then we'll have to wait until August-ish for the actual arraignment/inevitable plea bargain.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok long as post time. We got down here took some pics of Christorical locations, those will come later. So we're heading to the courthouse and decide to stop at mcdonalds on the way (not the ruckersville one across from walmart), because it was on 29 toward c-ville. As we pull in we see a blue ford focus with the license plate  "Sonichu". Brand new-ish too. Probably nicer than my car. It totally looked more like a decepticon than an autobot just for the record. My bud decides well, guess im going in for coffee. I stayed in the car. I'll let him tell you what he saw in there. I was sitting in the car when he came out. He was wearing those stupid my little pony sunglasses carrying two cups of coffee. He had a black cardigan thing on I think, but what was more noticable was his striped dress, it looked like someone stole the curtains from a freshman girl's dorm room and sewed it together haphazardly. It gave him noticable trouble when walking. He was wearing some type of lace up boots that were sort of high heels but not really, probably didnt help with the walking. He didn't seem to realize that in a dress his gait couldnt stride as wide and kept almost falling over and stumbling when his feet landed. Barb was strangely absent. He fucked around his car and went for the trunk. He pulled out one of those things for wiping your windshield, looked stolen from a gas station. I dont think he did anything with it just took it out and fumbled with it, put it back.

HeyyyJackiepie came out just as he was getting back in his car. We tried to lose him, but ended up taking turns following each other. Chris swerved out of the way of a crow in the street without looking into another lane. We just drove up to the crow like normal people and it flew away last minute, like they always do. We tried to lose him continually or at least tried to trail or get ahead of him but we were like right next to each other the same time. We took a wrong turn and lost him. We found a spot where you are actually allowed to park near the courthouse. (see Heyyyjackiepie's comment if you want to get that joke). He parked in nearly the same spot he did last time. He just sat there in his car, seemed like he was playing a game on his phone or some shit. He sat in there for nearly 30 minutes. We wanted to go in after him so we just waited in front of the door. From behind me I hear a string of like 9 stress sighs in a row. I turn around to see him. He had removed the MLP glasses and wore his normal ones now. Could see he was wearing nearly the same tights he did last time. We gave it a minute so he could go in and sit down. We go in there and he's just standing there at the metal detector. He had so much fucking jewelry to remove. like bracelets and necklaces it took forever for him to get them off. The clerk at the metal detector rolled his eyes at him while he was doing it. After he got done he just sat down in a chair in front of the court room but not in it. He was stress sighing and looking around nervously. God he really does stress sigh a lot. With great self discipline I was able to restrain my laughter. He looks more like a nerdy kid than woman or tranny up close. He looks like a teenager whose trying out an outlandish style for attention, but not totally confident in it or aware of what style is.

Anyway he finally fucking got up and went in and we went throught the metal detectors. By the time we got through I had just opened the court room door, he was coming back out and we almost bumped into each other. He said apologetically "well, got that out of the way quick" and dashed out the door to the courtroom. This was like 30 minutes before his hearing so we didnt know what to make of that. He had noticed us so we didn't know if he was trying to dodge us or what. So we just sat down and boring court stuff happened for like 10 or so minutes. We ended up leaving cuz it was clear he wasnt coming back. We saw he was still in his car. We walked around the building once and he was gone. We went back in to see if anything would be said about him, but they said nothing. Must have been a continuance. Chris is definitely not gonna have an outburst though guys. He's super nervous, maybe thats just cuz barb wasnt there I don't know.

Okay you can have one now.


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/Itj5aFp.jpg


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> He parked in nearly the same spot he did last time. He just sat there in his car, seemed like he was playing a game on his phone or some shit. He sat in there for nearly 30 minutes.



This isn't a bad idea.  It stops him from showing up late because of something like traffic, but lets him pass the time from arriving early.



> Okay you can have one now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



My inner grammarian is bothered.  There should only be one of "In loving memory of" or "rests here," not both.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Apr 2, 2015)

He walked out before the actual trial started?
Is this normal? Did he possibly walk in and see a chart that said his case was continued, or maybe his lawyer said something to him?


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry for the potato quality, but remember when he fooled around with his car. Here ya go.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Apr 2, 2015)

@lipitor Thanks for taking the time to type all of that up. You mentioned him seemingly trying to avoid you etc., do you think he had identified that you were "trolls" and knew who he was? If so what do you think tipped him off?

Edit: good god that dress is giving me sensory overload. He really does love those bold patterns.


----------



## Professor Iris (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, that was anti-climatic. 

Guess we're going to play the waiting game until May 7th, though personally, these continuances are getting annoying now. What in the world is the reason this time?


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh God, Chris went for a fucking sarong?


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

MakeItRain said:


> @lipitor Thanks for taking the time to type all of that up. You mentioned him seemingly trying to avoid you etc., do you think he had identified that you were "trolls" and knew who he was? If so what do you think tipped him off?
> 
> Edit: good god that dress is giving me sensory overload. He really does love those bold patterns.


Thanks for reading. HeyyyJackiepie is writing a fucking novel for you guys. We got some more media for you guys coming.

Did Chris know we were "trolls"? Maybe, but he seemed scared of everyone though. He acts all tough and loud in his videos but he hurries about with his head down in real life. I wouldnt say we were trolling him. If he had wanted to come with us for a beer afterwards we'd have invited him to have a few on us and have been nice to him. He really had nothing to fear from us.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

Girls and boys, and dudes of all teenages,
This is my account of what happened today. First thing’s first: Chris was granted a continuance according to the Charlottesville General District Court website. We were unable to confirm what happened when we were there, but we will explain. But, although we didn’t actually observe Chris being called up in Court in front of the judge, we had multiple sightings of Chris and some pictures and a video which will be upload this evening. This is really long and contains several details, but I’d rather tell you guys everything that happened.

The day started out with a visit to the Ruckersville McDonalds where we captured some pictures of the nearby Wal-Mart, and Burger King – yes, the one Bob had breakfast at every day. We have plenty of pictures and videos with multiple angles and went inside for a coffee. It’s a small McDonalds and quite modern. There were a group of old men gathered around talking which seemed to be a regular meet up. I wonder if Bob had a similar group of friends at Burger King?

We continued down 29 and stopped by 14 Branchland and took multiple pictures from multiple angles. The house no longer has that red front like it used to so it wasn’t what I expected. In the “driveway” Barb’s Z-3 had a tarp half way over it implying it’s not regularly (read: ever) used. There was also the blue van too. But no blue Ford Focus. Chris was not there. The yard is what you would expect: disgusting and unkempt. We got some pictures of Patti’s doghouse with some writing on it “Patti Chandler rests here” or something. We drove by so many times doing drive by photography that we started to get paranoid and just got the hell out of there. We have plenty and plenty of pictures we will upload.

Being that Chris was not there and it was about 8am, this means that Chris could only be at one place… McDonalds. Although he regularly frequents the Ruckersville McDonalds, it is not on the way to Charlottesville so I speculated there was a 50/50 chance he was at the McDonalds about 5-7 minutes farther down 29 on the way to Charlottesville. We went past it and decided to U-turn to check it out really quickly. We saw a blue car and got excited, but we knew it would be too good to be true. There was a line of cars going through the drive-through blocking it from plain view, but we slowly pulled in to the McDonalds parking lot with a lot of excitement. We knew the only way to confirm was to see the license plate. As we slowly pulled up near his car, we saw “SONICHU” on his license plate and we both shouted like teenage girls as if One Direction just came out on stage. My heart was racing. This was it. This is it. This is not a drill. This will be something that comes up throughout this post, but we were super paranoid at this point and unsure whether to go in. What if he saw us? What if he was suspicious? I didn’t come this far to pussy out so I went in. I quickly identified him and immediately veered right into the bathroom. I pissed out all the coffee I drank up til then and mentally prepared myself. I am not exaggerating but I was feeling several emotions at once… excitement, thrill, paranoia, anxiety. I waited in line to order a coffee… the line was very long and I was hoping, hoping he wouldn’t leave. I finally got a coffee and sat directly behind him. He was alone, but had two drinks, so I suspected Barb was in the bathroom pooping. His hair was long and gangly and he looked similar to his current Facebook profile picture. He wore these multi-colored grotty tennis shoes and a long skirt. I don’t know women’s fashion, but it was like a skirt that went down to his shins. It was definitely a female thing and had these weird multi colors. It was obviously bought at the thift store. He also wore a black atlhletic-like jacket which seemed somewhat normal. I noticed he had blueish eyeliner or mascara that was clumsily applied. He was filling out a crossword puzzle in the newspaper and was quiet. There were tons of people in the McDonalds , but I still sneaked a picture of him from the back. It would have been impossible to take a picture from the front and I didn’t want to blow our cover before the hearing. After 7 minutes or so, he stress sighed as he got up. YES! I heard a stress sigh! I felt so happy inside. It sounded just like all his videos. I tried to get some video of him as I walked out to my car so I put my phone in my pocket and hit record to film a video with the camera lens sticking out. Unfortunately my phone slid into my pocket though so didn’t get anything L.

What happened next made us paranoid as hell again. On the way to the courthouse, it was like there was nothing we could do to not be directly behind him. We waited about 3 minutes after he left McDonalds and of course ended up directly behind him at the first traffic light. Just with the flow of traffic, we literally followed him to the courthouse and got some more video. We finally got to the courthouse and positioned ourselves basically where the guy who did the youtube video of him exiting the courthouse was standing. Chris stayed in his car for… it must have been twenty minutes. So we looked like the biggest bunch of suspicious dumbasses waiting around the front area while he was in his car. He couldn’t see us directly though. As time went on, we became so fucking paranoid that we thought Chris might have called the police of 911. The thinking was if he called 911 to report shovel mech, he definitely would have done it if he was suspicious of two MALES. So we started to walk away. Lipitor finally talked some sense into me. But right as we started walking, he started approaching the courthouse! I whipped out my phone pretending to be on a phone call while recording. I will upload it later and it’s not great, but there are a few moments where you can clearly see what he was wearing and him walking in. We also heard the loudest fucking stress sigh ever made. We were seriously like 30 yards away and heard this and started laughing. We walked in to the courthouse a few minutes later and FUCK MY LIFE he is going through security right in front of us. He was literally a few feet away from us. We panicked and went to the bathroom. After another coffee piss, I saw he was sitting on a bench right in front of the door to go into the courtroom which is immediately after you get through security. There was no way we were going near him at this point. So we waited another 3-4 minutes in the lounge area. We finally went through security when we noticed he wasn’t on the bench. After we get through security, the courtroom door flung open and he came out!… FUCK MY LIFE AGAIN. He walked right by us AGAIN. As we opened the courtroom door, he said to the jerkop at the metal detector “Well, got that over with quickly” and left. WTF. It’s 9:10am and his hearing was at 9:30. We waited in the courtroom for a few minutes, but decided to leave as we were completely confused. His car was still outside so we thought maybe he would come back in around 9:30am. We went back to the courtroom decided to wait. I know this sounds like a stupid move, but there were so many people coming in and out that no one paid attention and the courtroom was really noisy It was honestly like people coming in and out of a Starbucks. We listened to a few people go up, but it was impossible to tell what was happening and you couldn’t even hear their names despite being in the front row. We finally left at 9:45am and his car was still outside. We circled the block to get a better view while staying out of sight, but his car was gone when we got back. I noticed he parked in a spot with a sign the read “Parking for Judges Only”. Clear as fucking day. Entitled cunt. For the rest of the day, we’re going to hit all the major stops and get some photos. We’re also going to upload a photo to prove we’re not making this up.


----------



## Enceladeans (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> I noticed he parked in a spot with a sign the read “Parking for Judges Only”. Clear as fucking day.


----------



## A Ghost (Apr 2, 2015)

well i guess "parking for judges only" translation to chris as "parking  for a trans autistic female stuck in a males body"


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Sorry for the potato quality, but remember when he fooled around with his car. Here ya go.



That's the same skirt, dress, or whatever that he wore last time.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

OK, here's our proof. This is him at the McDonalds before the hearing. Notice the date on the newspaper. More to come this evening.

http://imgur.com/7bKJzQE


----------



## Wolf Fetuses (Apr 2, 2015)

Those god awful My Little Pony glasses... they don't fit his face at all and make him look like a fat white dad on a skiing holiday. His mix of horrendously frumpy Barb clothes and little girl's accessories is surreal. By the way, I'm surprised any of his jewelry is actually metal, not plastic. Aforementioned MLP glasses sort of look like they were a free gift with a little girl's magazine, I kind of assumed the rest would be just as tacky.

I was expecting another continuation, but it's a shame you guys didn't get to see whatever "got that over with quickly" actually meant.  Roll on May 7th! (I'm a Britbong and panicked for a moment that 05/07 meant the 5th of July...)


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 2, 2015)

Wolf Fetuses said:


> (I'm a Britbong and panicked for a moment that 05/07 meant the 5th of July...)



Same here. Damn those Americans and their backwards arse date systems!


----------



## Sanic (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck, my friends. Safe trip!


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> That's the same skirt, dress, or whatever that he wore last time.



Edit:
Not casting doubt on the authenticity of the pics you just posted, , just saying that Chris really needs to get a better wardrobe. Maybe he should wear the yellow dress (it would certainly leave an unforgettable impression).

At least he had the good sense to take off those fucking stupid MLP glasses before entering the courtroom (so props to him for that).


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, it sounds like people are 2 for 2 (remember @PCA) in terms of just showing up at McDonalds and Chris being there.  He really does love that place.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Edit:
> Not casting doubt on the authenticity of the pics you just posted, , just saying that Chris really needs to get a better wardrobe. Maybe he should wear the yellow dress (it would certainly leave an unforgettable impression).
> 
> At least he had the good sense to take off those stupid MLP glasses (so props to him for that).



By the way, do you know what his deal is with the damn MLP sunglasses or was fashion one of the things you never really discussed with Chris as Rebeckah?  If it's just about his fixation with having something girly, surely he could get some super cheap sunglasses with rhinestones on the sides or something.


----------



## theobservdr (Apr 2, 2015)

I figured since he was a repeat offender he may have had a sentence handed down


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay where is the old game place location we can't find it.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh, man, I'm so excited to see where this goes! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Apr 2, 2015)

Well he certainly has a unique sense of fashion. But even as a straight male his dress was atypical so no real surprise there. 

I do wonder what he thinks as he chooses his clothes though...


----------



## CatParty (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay where is the old game place location we can't find it.





*243-B Ridge McIntire Rd

Charlottesville, VA 22902
*


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay where is the old game place location we can't find it.



Last I heard, it was taken over by some toy train shop.


----------



## DrJoshii (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> OK, here's our proof. This is him at the McDonalds before the hearing. Notice the date on the newspaper. More to come this evening.
> 
> http://imgur.com/7bKJzQE


Is that a Lego Watch? Hahahaha!


----------



## Marvin (Apr 2, 2015)

DrJoshii said:


> Is that a Lego Watch? Hahahaha!
> View attachment 22124


Good eye.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 2, 2015)

Francis York Morgan said:


> By the way, do you know what his deal is with the damn MLP sunglasses or was fashion one of the things you never really discussed with Chris as Rebeckah?  If it's just about his fixation with having something girly, surely he could get some super cheap  sunglasses with rhinestones on the sides  or something.


 
I will never get why he wears sunglasses made for little girls. It must be physically uncomfortable for an adult man () to wear this sort of thing. And very uncomfortable for other people to see.


----------



## Rammspieler (Apr 2, 2015)

I tip my hat in your direction, guys. Now for the next time, we need to get a group together and form teams. One to cover 14 BC, one for the courthouse and one for general Christorical Places of Interest.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

CatParty said:


> *243-B Ridge McIntire Rd
> 
> Charlottesville, VA 22902
> *


Thanks dude. It's empty now. Got some sad pics coming.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2015)

Wolf Fetuses said:


> Aforementioned MLP glasses sort of look like they were a free gift with a little girl's magazine, I kind of assumed the rest would be just as tacky.



That's pretty much what they are.



Spoiler: CC's pony glasses









The reason they look so bad on an adult is they're literally child-sized.



heyyyJackiePie said:


> We’re also going to upload a photo to prove we’re not making this up.



Cool.  But if you were making it up, even on a day like April 1, you'd have probably made it more interesting.  Not to dis your post, the events themselves were just, as most court things are, pretty dull.  

I note you commented on being paranoid.  You really don't need to be.  Generally people in court have their own concerns and aren't going to care in the least about anyone who looks like they belong there.  When I go to court, I generally just put on my most conservative Brooks Brothers suit and look bored.  Which I usually am.


----------



## Sunny-D (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> OK, here's our proof. This is him at the McDonalds before the hearing. Notice the date on the newspaper. More to come this evening.
> 
> http://imgur.com/7bKJzQE


People were saying the same about the video from the last court date, about his legs looking incredibly thin, and I passed it off as lack of muscle tone on his limbs while the fat's just packed on his torso. But this photo makes me wonder.  Could just be the unclear angle, but has he actually lost weight?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2015)

DrJoshii said:


> Is that a Lego Watch? Hahahaha!



Am I autistic for thinking that's actually kind of cool?

ETA:  I sure invited the autistic ratings on that one.  But still, isn't it kind of cool?


----------



## spylobster (Apr 2, 2015)

I am glad to see you pulled through a lot of people say they live near Chris but never do shit about it.

edit: Also I know he isn't short but more around average height but all these photos make him look way bigger than he actually is, kind of like a curse out of a goosebump book whenever hes photographed in public he just happens to be next to a midget or a small car/chair.


----------



## ballsbedangling (Apr 2, 2015)

IV been waiting for this moment all my life
I can feel it cumin in the air tonight


----------



## Red (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow, I really can't say I expected his trial to be continued again, but it doesn't seem too surprising. Maybe the judges saw how cry-sad he was about ponies. 
I guess it's up to time to tell if he fucks anything up in the meantime. I hope he doesn't, for his sake. I don't know how much punishment his primitive little man-child brain can take. 
Much love to you guys for making the trip. I'm excited for the photos! Keep up the good work. Not your fault the trial was so disappointing.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 2, 2015)

warhound said:


> People were saying the same about the video from the last court date, about his legs looking incredibly thin, and I passed it off as lack of muscle tone on his limbs while the fat's just packed on his torso. But this photo makes me wonder.  Could just be the unclear angle, but has he actually lost weight?


I'd say his weight is about 200 pounds. I don't know what his weight was before.


----------



## stets (Apr 2, 2015)

theobservdr said:


> I figured since he was a repeat offender he may have had a sentence handed down




He has a misdemeanor leaving a scene of an accident conviction from several years ago.  There isn't a judge or prosecutor in the country that would give a shit about that in the context of the current charge.

This whole "herr herr herr Chris iz career crime lord and gun git a decud in da pokey" shit is getting tiring.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 2, 2015)

Sucks that nothing happened at court, but good for you for making a day of it. Who knows, in the dim and distant future, CWC tourism might become the one thing Ruckersville has going for it. Can't wait to see the rest of the pics.

And I wouldn't worry too much about Chris spotting you. He's paranoid, but he's not exactly observant either. I can't imagine he'd be much more suspicious of you than anyone else he's ran into today.


----------



## stets (Apr 2, 2015)

warhound said:


> Could just be the unclear angle, but has he actually lost weight?



It's probably the spend food money on Legos diet.  Sadly that may not be sarcastic.


----------



## SonChu's Oil Change (Apr 2, 2015)

Excellent reporting, the court appearances must be starting to become part of his routine.  I'm wondering how often he's meeting with the attorney.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay you can have one now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Great closing picture for a series finale.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2015)

stets said:


> He has a misdemeanor leaving a scene of an accident conviction from several years ago.  There isn't a judge or prosecutor in the country that would give a shit about that in the context of the current charge.



Well, they'd actually take it into consideration.  Just not into much consideration.  It would thwart a defense of Chris as completely innocent and harmless.

It just isn't going to get him the chair.

We can still hope he gets burnt at the stake though.  Or thrown to lions.  Or. . .

nevermind we can't hope for any of that.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Apr 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Am I autistic for thinking that's actually kind of cool?
> 
> ETA:  I sure invited the autistic ratings on that one.  But still, isn't it kind of cool?



Yeah its cool when you are in grade school but as an adult its creepy.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Am I autistic for thinking that's actually kind of cool?
> 
> ETA:  I sure invited the autistic ratings on that one.  But still, isn't it kind of cool?


It's a neat watch for kids but when worn by a 33 year old man it kind of broadcasts "Manchild".


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Also, WHERE IS HELL IS BARB?


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

Red said:


> Wow, I really can't say I expected his trial to be continued again, but it doesn't seem too surprising. Maybe the judges saw how cry-sad he was about ponies.
> I guess it's up to time to tell if he fucks anything up in the meantime. I hope he doesn't, for his sake. I don't know how much punishment his primitive little man-child brain can take.
> Much love to you guys for making the trip. I'm excited for the photos! Keep up the good work. Not your fault the trial was so disappointing.



Then again, maybe the judge was having a bad morning,  caught a glimpse of Chris entering the courtroom and thought, fuck it, let somebody else deal with this.



John Lennon said:


> Also, WHERE IS HELL IS BARB?



Maybe she stayed home with the dogs (who, according to what Chris told Catie and Skyraider, can't be left home alone)? It's warm enough right now in Charlottesville that leaving two dogs in a vehicle for more than a few minutes wouldn't be a good idea. This time, Chris was in and out so the dogs would have been OK for that short time, but  Chris had no way of knowing he'd get the continuance, so again, props to him for doing something sensible (if this is indeed the scenario that played out).


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Then again, maybe the judge was having a bad morning,  caught a glimpse of Chris entering the courtroom and thought, fuck it, let somebody else deal with this.


This, or the judge didn't want to hear Chris screaming his mouth off and telling the judge to shut up.


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Apr 2, 2015)

If this keeps up, by the time we actually hear the verdict the entire courtroom will just be full of undercover Kiwis.


----------



## Horde Prime (Apr 2, 2015)

I appreciate the effort from you guys but it played out pretty much like I expected.  Still though it would have been awesome if his car was towed for parking in a judge's spot.  That would have added some excitement.  I wonder how Chris would react to that.


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Maybe she stayed home with the dogs (who, according to what Chris told Catie and Skyraider, can't be left home alone)? It's warm enough right now in Charlottesville that leaving two dogs in a vehicle for more than a few minutes wouldn't be a good idea. This time, Chris was in and out so the dogs would have been OK for that short time, but  Chris had no way of knowing he'd get the continuance, so again, props to him for doing something sensible (if this is indeed the scenario that played out).


Would make sense.
If Barb can't be left home alone legally (Do I have to know this shit?), then that would add some more shit for Chris, right?


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 2, 2015)

dabluearmedbandit said:


> If this keeps up, by the time we actually hear the verdict the entire courtroom will just be full of undercover Kiwis.



Even the judge will leave after Chris' trial is over.


----------



## Skeletor (Apr 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Am I autistic for thinking that's actually kind of cool?
> 
> ETA:  I sure invited the autistic ratings on that one.  But still, isn't it kind of cool?



It's hella dope, but I would not wear it to court.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Would make sense.
> If Barb can't be left home alone legally (Do I have to know this shit?), then that would add some more shit for Chris, right?



He means the dogs can't be left home alone, not Barb. Easy mistake to make though, even Chris thinks she's a bitch.


----------



## Iamthatis (Apr 2, 2015)

So does this mean Christal officially has a  court dress now?

*edit* Cause that's pretty hood!


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lysistrata said:


> He means the dogs can't be left home alone, not Barb. Easy mistake to make though, even Chris thinks she's a bitch.


Oh, shit.
Barb is kind of a bitch. She was on the phone when they still had that old number.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Apr 2, 2015)

Did he need to ever use the bathroom?  If so, which one did he use?

From behind, like in that McDonald's picture, I would assume he's a woman.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2015)

So any speculation as to why Blarb didn't show up?  Does she just hate her son/daughter that much?


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Apr 2, 2015)

In the video from the last trial, didn't she have a hard time moving about?

After being a caretaker for all of my grandparents, I can safely say Barb probably wanted to stay home. With her degrading health, she probably couldn't handle going to a courthouse today.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

bortpoo said:


> View attachment 22121 The VA court system says his case was continued again for another month.



The Ride Never Ends.


----------



## kobebyarlant (Apr 2, 2015)

Waiting on a Chris trial is like being a Duke Nukem Forever fan in 1997.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope the day the trial takes place is a day with lovely weather.
I guess Sonichu 10 was a prophecy, but not how Chris intended.


----------



## Horde Prime (Apr 2, 2015)

kobebyarlant said:


> Waiting on a Chris trial is like being a Duke Nukem Forever fan in 1997.


Wow.  Will it ultimately be just as anti-climactic and disappointing?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Also, WHERE IS HELL IS BARB?


In a hell of her own making, same as always.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 2, 2015)

Horde Prime said:


> Wow.  Will it ultimately be just as anti-climactic and disappointing?



Yes.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Apr 2, 2015)

Forgot to ask, but what did he smell like?


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck. Hyped for any information we get out of this.

EDIT- Shit so it seems it already happened. My bad. #Late


----------



## Captain Homicide (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Also, WHERE IS HELL IS BARB?



Maybe the Hoard finally assimilated her... like a huge, Goodwill-flavoured amoeba...


----------



## A Ghost (Apr 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> The Ride Never Ends.


no i think this picture 



Spoiler










 works better


----------



## Colress (Apr 2, 2015)

Well then, that was anticlimactic. I'm quite hyped for the photos, though. A Chris-Chan tour day sounds fun as hell.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 2, 2015)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Last I heard, it was taken over by some toy train shop.


Seems oddly appropriate.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Also, WHERE IS HELL IS BARB?


perhaps Barb has deteriorated in health since the last time we saw her (when exactly was the last time we saw her anyways) and is unable to come to the trial. We already know that Barb is far from healthy.


----------



## A Ghost (Apr 2, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> perhaps Barb has deteriorated in health since the last time we saw her (when exactly was the last time we saw her anyways) and is unable to come to the trial. We already know that Barb is far from healthy.


idk if barb was really sick i'm pretty sure chris would have posted something on facebook whining about taking care of her


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

NiggoFiggo said:


> Forgot to ask, but what did he smell like?


I got close but not close enough to smell him and I didn't try.his hair was a mess though.


Wilhelm said:


> Well then, that was anticlimactic. I'm quite hyped for the photos, though. A Chris-Chan tour day sounds fun as hell.


It was great. We walked the UVA grounds and saw hermit crabs. We went to fashion square mall and asked about the incident.

One hilarious thing is pretty much the only thing they have a lot of here are different varieties of fast food places and cheap sit down alternatives to applebees, but Chris basic bitches it up by just going to mcdonalds everytime.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> We walked the UVA grounds and saw hermit crabs.


I'd like to know more about this.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Rammspieler said:


> I tip my hat in your direction, guys. Now for the next time, we need to get a group together and form teams. One to cover 14 BC, one for the courthouse and one for general Christorical Places of Interest.


Sooooo....... SonichuCon 2015?


----------



## Dr.Research (Apr 2, 2015)

Hows it feel to be making a pilgrimage to the Kiwi version of Mecca (CWCca?) ?

Anywho, have a safe trip and enjoy the ride


----------



## Marvin (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> One hilarious thing is pretty much the only thing they have a lot of here are different varieties of fast food places and cheap sit down alternatives to applebees, but Chris basic bitches it up by just going to mcdonalds everytime.


Definitely. Charlottesville in general is a cool place for a young person to live, but Chris pisses the opportunity away.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Apr 2, 2015)

So it sounds like while you were in the back yard taking pictures of the dog house, Barb was home.


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is an autistic represantation of what Chris would probably do if he was found guilty.
Seriously though, this picture is shit and I don't know why I made it.


Spoiler









edit: What would Chris yell to the judge though?


----------



## Donald Duck (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> I noticed he parked in a spot with a sign the read “Parking for Judges Only”. Clear as fucking day.



Ah if only his car was towed while he was in court. Maybe next time.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Here is an autistic represantation of what Chris would probably do if he was found guilty.
> Seriously though, this picture is shit and I don't know why I made it.
> View attachment 22149
> edit: What would Chris yell to the judge though?



Is Shrek the undercover Kiwi?


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lysistrata said:


> Is Shrek the undercover Kiwi?


No.
Those 2 spies are.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> We went to fashion square mall and asked about the incident.



Did they know what you were referring to?


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> No.
> Those 2 spies are.



Nonsense, a red spy and a blue spy wouldn't work together. It's Shrek and Gabe, I'm telling you.


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lysistrata said:


> Nonsense, a red spy and a blue spy wouldn't work together. It's Shrek and Gabe, I'm telling you.


fine
its Shrek and Baymax, actually
gaben is the GameStop guy's lawyer


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 2, 2015)

Donald Duck said:


> Ah if only his car was towed while he was in court. Maybe next time.


I'm sure the judge wouldn't be too happy if he turned up to the courthouse only to find out the person he is judging has parked in his space.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> I noticed he parked in a spot with a sign the read “Parking for Judges Only”. Clear as fucking day. Entitled cunt.


Oh god, you should've reported him to someone.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds to me like Chunky didn't even see the judge. He must of just seen the PD who told him to go home because he was asking for a continuance, probaly mentioning it might be wise to not dress like a escapee from an asylum when he goes infront of the court. 

Reckoning day is postponed once more, but it's still coming!


----------



## MrsFrizzle (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, the continuances are usually dealt with in a batch right at the beginning of the court session , at least where I live.

Maybe Barb didn't bother to come because the PD had explained that Chris just needed to come in and sign things this time.

Lol forever about Chris having to take off jewelry to go through the metal detector. I wear a ton of jewelry because I am an old lady, and I have that shit down to a science at this point (usually leave everything but the wedding rings in the glove box).


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Apr 2, 2015)

MrsFrizzle said:


> Yes, the continuances are usually dealt with in a batch right at the beginning of the court session , at least where I live.
> 
> Maybe Barb didn't bother to come because the PD had explained that Chris just needed to come in and sign things this time.
> 
> Lol forever about Chris having to take off jewelry to go through the metal detector. I wear a ton of jewelry because I am an old lady, and I have that shit down to a science at this point (usually leave everything but the wedding rings in the glove box).


Seatbelts, everyone.
But seriously, I wonder if he wore all of that to purposely take it off at the metal detector to show that he wasn't a mayo. I'm sure it was there the last time and I'm sure he went though it before, it seems like something he would do to draw attention to himself.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Sooooo....... SonichuCon 2015?



We can use the now empty Game Place as the ballpit.


----------



## Sunny-D (Apr 2, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> Seatbelts, everyone.
> But seriously, I wonder if he wore all of that to purposely take it off at the metal detector to show that he wasn't a mayo. I'm sure it was there the last time and I'm sure he went though it before, it seems like something he would do to draw attention to himself.


That would have required skills like basic awareness of his surroundings and planning for the future - skills he obviously lacks.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Apr 2, 2015)

warhound said:


> That would have required skills like basic awareness of his surroundings and planning for the future - skills he obviously lacks.


Yeah, the reason he wears all that crap is because he dresses like he is his own barby doll.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 2, 2015)

Muncie Anderson said:


> We can use the now empty Game Place as the ballpit.


 We
Both laughed hard at this


MakeItRain said:


> Did they know what you were referring to?


So at the gamestop it was just one 16 year old kid working by himself, who didn't seem to know what I was talking about. I went a few stores down where two teenage girls were working. They were just like "OMG so sum guy who was not suppose to even be there was there and he like pepper sprayed the store".



Alec Benson Leary said:


> Yeah, the reason he wears all that crap is because he dresses like he is his own barby doll.


This is so accurate.


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

Marvin said:


> Oh god, you should've reported him to someone.



This is the second time he's parked there, so there's a good chance he'll park there a third time. There will be another opportunity.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

Update: we are home and organizing the pictures and videos now. Update forthcoming. We're planning to post links here unless you want us to start a new thread. We have tons of pictures from Chris locations and a couple videos.


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Yeah, the reason he wears all that crap is because he dresses like he is his own barby doll.



Chris sees a Barbie Doll while most people see a psychotic bag lady.


----------



## Boundman (Apr 2, 2015)

Sounds like the next one might lead to something more interesting. Considering Chris just had to pop in and out, perhaps he was signing papers agreeing to show up to the real deal.

Knowing Chris, he probably just signed without understand what was being said to him / he was signing up to and got out.

You should've taken the chance to talk with him some more after he almost bumped into you, maybe have asked him what he was doing here to get an up to date idea on what he thinks of everything.


----------



## butt in trouble (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Sorry for the potato quality, but remember when he fooled around with his car. Here ya go.


_Objects in Mirror are more autistic than they appear._


----------



## MrsFrizzle (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Chris sees a Barbie Doll while most people see a psychotic bag lady.


In other words, a Barb Doll.


----------



## Rogowski (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Sorry for the potato quality, but remember when he fooled around with his car. Here ya go.



I am honestly really surprised that Chris has enough driving skills to successfully back his car into a parking space.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 2, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Sounds to me like Chunky didn't even see the judge. He must of just seen the PD who told him to go home because he was asking for a continuance, probaly mentioning it might be wise to not dress like a escapee from an asylum when he goes infront of the court.
> 
> Reckoning day is postponed once more, but it's still coming!



You cannot stop Judgement Day.

You can only postpone it.



Spoiler


----------



## Smurfchu (Apr 2, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Here is an autistic represantation of what Chris would probably do if he was found guilty.
> Seriously though, this picture is shit and I don't know why I made it.
> View attachment 22149
> edit: What would Chris yell to the judge though?



BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARMS!


----------



## blackie toy (Apr 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> So any speculation as to why Blarb didn't show up?  Does she just hate her son/daughter that much?



She was probably told ahead of time that they were going to get a continuance. While it's not truly guaranteed to get accepted, there's no real doubt that counsel was going to ask for one, and no real doubt that it was going to be granted without objection. Especially if Chris has already spent more than a few minutes around his counsel, she might feel comfortable letting that person handling Chris's brief court appearance.



heyyyJackiePie said:


> OK, here's our proof. This is him at the McDonalds before the hearing. Notice the date on the newspaper. More to come this evening.
> 
> http://imgur.com/7bKJzQE





			
				The Washington Post said:
			
		

> Senator Indicted





Spoiler: Required listening










Spoiler



Semper Fidelis to all are armed forces.


----------



## BX 752 (Apr 2, 2015)

On his NEXT trial, you fuckers better be there to document it again.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> OK, here's our proof. This is him at the McDonalds before the hearing. Notice the date on the newspaper. More to come this evening.
> 
> http://imgur.com/7bKJzQE


I'll never stop loving Bigfoot sighting-style pictures of CWC.


----------



## BillRiley (Apr 2, 2015)

dcisp said:


> I'll never stop loving Bigfoot sighting-style pictures of CWC.



They really should be on the front page of the National Inquirer, along with headlines like:

PROOF OF CWC SITED IN VIRGINIA!

Batboy claims: "CWC stole my underwear!"

Mystery Virginia Lego Shortage Enters 33rd Record-Breaking Year!


----------



## JambaJews (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Chris sees a Barbie Doll while most people see a psychotic bag lady.



ayyyy

Snorlax Barbies, when?


----------



## nad7155 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nothing new, but it went as I expected, but faster then I thought.

Wait and see.

Also, kudos to the people who took the time to write up a very detailed account of what happened.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's our first video of Chris entering the Courthouse.


Spoiler


----------



## Gothicserpent (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's our first video of Chris entering the Courthouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's like watching Bigfoot in the Patterson footage.


----------



## Ca Ira (Apr 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> That's pretty much what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Chris's Current Self-Image


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's our first video of Chris entering the Courthouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That outfit.


----------



## Professor Iris (Apr 2, 2015)

...he's really going through with that Tomgirl thing, huh?

I think at this point, Chris doesn't even give a shit anymore about keeping appearances. Judging from the lack of Barb sightings this time, it's almost like he knew the case was going to be continued, so she didn't even bother coming.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 2, 2015)

Is that a stress sigh I hear in the background?


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

Alex Krycek said:


> Os that a stress sigh I hear in the background?


It most certainly was. It was loud as shit IRL. He's quite the dramatic little fuck even when he doesn't think anyone is watching.


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeebus, he walks like an old lady.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm quite amused at the way Chris is so annoyed at these brief court appearances, as if this whole affair was taking him away from badly-needed "sit on his ass and fiddle with plastic bricks" time. But hey, GAS IS EXPEN.....oh wait, no it's not.

And, those loudly expressive "stress sigh"s of his. I sure hope he didn't do those while court was in session while others were in front of the judge. That sort of pouty shit will put him at risk of Contempt if he did it too often.

I f I didn't know better, I'd think the court system was stretching this out for as long as it can because they are as amused at seeing Chris in public as we are.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Sorry for the potato quality, but remember when he fooled around with his car. Here ya go.


I gotta say, he looks like a typical long-haired dude when you can't see the skirt.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

Okay first set of images. These are high-res so they take awhile to upload. More to come.

road to ruckersville
Ruckersville
14 BC pt 1
14 BC pt 2


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Thanks dude. It's empty now. Got some sad pics coming.



Just remember, Chris will still not able to go back in there, and never, ever will.



heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's our first video of Chris entering the Courthouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler


----------



## Trilby (Apr 2, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> Just remember, Chris wis still not able to go back in there, and never, ever will.


Love to see it turn into one of those health gyms/training shops, that would surely keep him at bay!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's our first video of Chris entering the Courthouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You can hear the stress sigh, I'm so happy.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Trilby said:


> Love to see it turn into one of those health gyms/training shops, that would surely keep him at bay!



Better still, an "E-Cig" shop.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Okay first set of images. These are high-res so they take awhile to upload. More to come.
> 
> road to ruckersville
> Ruckersville
> ...


I'm surprised Chris hasn't painted SONICHU's doors flesh colored as part of his BLARM boycott. After all, the whole car is blue...


----------



## LiveFromNS (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep, Chris has wisened up on wasting money! Notice outdoor lights on in broad daylight! 

And the boxes stacked up against the window, is that living room?  

Next time in Court you should go up to him and talk like you did something wrong too and hoping for a continuance. Act oppressed and nervous and stressed and he'd prob open right up! Try and get him yakking or something!

Thanks for the mighty efforts! Well done!


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Apr 2, 2015)

LiveFromNS said:


> Next time in Court you should go up to him and talk like you did something wrong too and hoping for a continuance. Act oppressed and nervous and stressed and he'd prob open right up! Try and get him yakking or something!



No, he'd go into stranger danger mode, and probably pepper spray them on the courthouse steps.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2015)

blackie toy said:


> She was probably told ahead of time that they were going to get a continuance. While it's not truly guaranteed to get accepted, there's no real doubt that counsel was going to ask for one, and no real doubt that it was going to be granted without objection.



Very good point.  I have never in my life seen a continuance NOT get granted, and that includes times when it was the fifth and sixth and seventh and people were actually objecting to it.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 2, 2015)

As @Pikonic said earlier, could you please update the OP linking to anything relevant? Call me a lazy fuck but I don't feel like scrolling through 12 pages of useless reactions.


----------



## Apocalypso (Apr 2, 2015)

lipitor said:


> I noticed he parked in a spot with a sign the read “Parking for Judges Only”. Clear as fucking day. Entitled cunt.



I know a certain judge who's going to be real pissed that his parking spot was taken...



Spoiler


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a video showing what the Gamestop incident looked like in first person:


Spoiler










Here are some additional albums of the GAMe PLACe

And the GameStop.

Due to all the stress from today, we're going to log off the internet and grab a few beers. More albums of the CWCville mall and other Christorical locations coming soon.


----------



## R.O.B. (Apr 2, 2015)

LiveFromNS said:


> And the boxes stacked up against the window, is that living room?


Based on his house tour videos, I think that's the music room. Strangely enough, the living room is upstairs with the kitchen (the top right window would be the living room, I think).


----------



## Asian Hobbit (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh my God, it must have been crazy seeing Chris in the flesh like that.

I love the video though. It's like one of those videos of Bigfoot or the Goatman or something like that


----------



## Smurfchu (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here are some additional albums of the GAMe PLACe


VINEGAR Hill? Sounds seriously unpleasant.


----------



## Metal Sink (Apr 2, 2015)

Can't wait for Operation ChrisEater III! #hype 

Seriously though, are you guys gonna try again in May?


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's a video showing what the Gamestop incident looked like in first person:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Looking at the space that was the notorious "Back Room" of the now defunct Game Place. To think that of all the square footage on the face of the Earth, that one nondescript room is THE space most loathed by Chris. The very "Troll Breeding" area where Queen Megan held Court and knighted her gang of Trolls.

And Chris will always see it as he will always destined to see it; from the outside.

Of course, what Chris still doesn't know was that we trolls merely moved The Great Troll Hall to a secret location that Chris doesn't know about, and he never ever will.


----------



## NiggoFiggo (Apr 2, 2015)

It really is amazing how a lazy semi-shut in can have run ins with the law.  He literally eats, sleep and shit everyday and fucks it up


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 2, 2015)

A stupidly-optimistic part of me hoped Chris posted something passive-aggressive on Facebook, since we know he half-heartedly browses the forums. I really wanted to see a self-serving account of "I KNEW DEY WERE DERE DA WHOLE TIME!"


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Apr 2, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> road to ruckersville
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



God, it's like the road to Silent Hill.


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 2, 2015)

I almost forgot that Chris had a trial this month.

But it didn't surprise me that they scheduled him for another hearing.


----------



## Thetan (Apr 2, 2015)

What about if the person who approached him was female? That might put Chris more at ease.


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Apr 2, 2015)

How on earth could Chris grow up to be so depressed when he lives that close to an alpaca farm?


----------



## LiveFromNS (Apr 2, 2015)

Thetan said:


> What about if the person who approached him was female? That might put Chris more at ease.



I think there has to be an in with him somehow. I mean he is actually going to a courthouse alone so he cant be that terrified. I think if you go about it the right way, it could be done. Too bad he hates smoking, one could ask him for a light! All it takes is a good initial approach.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Apr 2, 2015)

Zap Rowsdower said:


> How on earth could Chris grow up to be so depressed when he lives that close to an alpaca farm?


Can't help but think of:


Spoiler


----------



## Sonic Rainboom (Apr 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Very good point.  I have never in my life seen a continuance NOT get granted, and that includes times when it was the fifth and sixth and seventh and people were actually objecting to it.



It happened in the Silk Road case, but that was a very unusual set of circumstances where the prosecution was trying to keep the defense from finding out about a police corruption scandal.  I doubt Chris could come up with a defense like that.


----------



## Gensdupays (Apr 3, 2015)

Smurfchu said:


> VINEGAR Hill? Sounds seriously unpleasant.


It's a name that comes from a battle during the Irish Rebellion.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 3, 2015)

We actually found the rental home too. And the shovelmech! We picked up fliers advertising the place. It way nicer than 14 BC.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 3, 2015)

Metasync said:


> Can't wait for Operation ChrisEater III! #hype
> 
> Seriously though, are you guys gonna try again in May?


Lol I doubt it.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 3, 2015)

Look's like AMC's _God And The Bear_ doesn't end until May?


----------



## Apocalypso (Apr 3, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's our first video of Chris entering the Courthouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The stalker has become the stalked.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 3, 2015)

Zap Rowsdower said:


> How on earth could Chris grow up to be so depressed when he lives that close to an alpaca farm?


----------



## Sonic Rainboom (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Did Chris know we were "trolls"? Maybe, but he seemed scared of everyone though. He acts all tough and loud in his videos but he hurries about with his head down in real life. I wouldnt say we were trolling him. If he had wanted to come with us for a beer afterwards we'd have invited him to have a few on us and have been nice to him. He really had nothing to fear from us.


Nothing to fear, except having more crap posted on the internet.  If the paparazzi were following me around, I'd be paranoid too.


----------



## BF 388 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's 9:08PM here, Friday night, and I'm reading the forums and drinking straight whisky. 

Thanks for the intel material on our Fatherchan, you magnificent bastards.


----------



## Metal Sink (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Lol I doubt it.


----------



## zrowsdower (Apr 3, 2015)

I wonder how he's dealing with this. I have to imagine there are times when he is by himself and he just has this flash of reality hit him and he just cries at where his life is.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 3, 2015)

zrowsdower said:


> I wonder how he's dealing with this.



I'm guessing within a week, he'll drop some of his vast wisdom unto us in a Facebook post where he'll whine about having to be taken away from his Lego Time, and blame the whole ritual on SEGA , Blarms, and the stalker trolls. Whenever he's in a situation like this, he always tries to gain the upper hand by dumping his shame onto others. I'm sure his fat thumbs are stabbing away at his iPhone to compose an article as we speak.


----------



## spylobster (Apr 3, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> I'm guessing within a week, he'll drop some of his vast wisdom unto us in a Facebook post where he'll whine about having to be taken away from his Lego Time, and blame the whole ritual on SEGA , Blarms, and the stalker trolls. Whenever he's in a situation like this, he always tries to gain the upper hand by dumping his shame onto others. I'm sure his fat thumbs are stabbing away at his iPhone to compose an article as we speak.


Surprisingly it takes him awhile to make those posts. I mean what is he so freaking busy with to where he cant update the masses at least once a day .


----------



## Boundman (Apr 3, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Surprisingly it takes him awhile to make those posts. I mean what is he so freaking busy with to where he cant update the masses at least once a day .



He knows they get leaked here, so if he posts updates he gets a wave of ween messages asking him about it. It's why he uses email a lot (see: Thetan emails), they don't get leaked until much later and it's not as public as Facebook is.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 3, 2015)

Karnon said:


> He knows they get leaked here, so if he posts updates he gets a wave of ween messages asking him about it. It's why he uses email a lot (see: Thetan emails), they don't get leaked until much later and it's not as public as Facebook is.


While this is true, I think in this case, he can't resist at least _briefly_ calling out those trollin' stupids. I don't expect a dissertation on the event itself.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2015)

It's probably more likely he writes another post about the MLP premier than about his legal woes.


----------



## Boundman (Apr 3, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> While this is true, I think in this case, he can't resist at least _briefly_ calling out those trollin' stupids. I don't expect a dissertation on the event itself.



Oh yeah, he's still Chris.  Since Bob died and he's had to take more responsibility he's too distracted by the 'stress' of every day life to bother writing up paragraphs of angry rantings about the 9th person to send him an empty case of Sonic Boom for the Xbox.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Apr 3, 2015)

zrowsdower said:


> I wonder how he's dealing with this. I have to imagine there are times when he is by himself and he just has this flash of reality hit him and he just cries at where his life is.


Doubt it. That's the time he sits down in his room and starts to play with his Lego while audibly sighing a lot.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 3, 2015)

Okay so I put together an album for Fashion Square mall.


@Marvin look familiar? lol.


----------



## LiquidCooledGonads (Apr 3, 2015)

It actually looks like a decent place... You were right about the food outlets there.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay so I put together an album for Fashion Square mall.





LiquidCooledGonads said:


> It actually looks like a decent place...



Well, it IS the Palace of GodBear. What did you expect?


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> Of course, what Chris still doesn't know was that we trolls merely moved The Great Troll Hall to a secret location that Chris doesn't know about, and he never ever will.



He already knows it's at Payless Shoe Source in Fashion Square.


----------



## Muscle Bra (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay so I put together an album for Fashion Square mall.


Oh. My. GodBear.  You even got a pic of the Starbucks where Hannah worked and/or the Hannah date took place.

This is work far above and way beyond the call of duty.  Gentlemen, my hat is off to the both of you.


----------



## sasazuka (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay so I put together an album for Fashion Square mall.
> [/spoiler]



Hey, I spotted the perfect establishment to deal with removing Chris's "cursed growth", and in a timely manner.

Link to the relevant image.


----------



## Sonic Rainboom (Apr 3, 2015)

LiquidCooledGonads said:


> It actually looks like a decent place... You were right about the food outlets there.



There's even a China Express!  Too bad there's no Peking Duck, or Pickles.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Apr 3, 2015)

There's the Spencer's Gifts where he bought the Plush Breasts of Fail.


----------



## asperhes (Apr 3, 2015)

You got Create-A-Critter, the birthplace of Lil Chris, unless you count Chris's own abdomen. It's hard to believe that such a specialized store has been around for so  long.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 3, 2015)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> There's the Spencer's Gifts where he bought the Plush Breasts of Fail.


It probably was. They had a bunch of tacky plush sex stuff that a retard would buy to masturbate to. It's small for a Spencer's and because of that over half to store is cheap sex toys and sex gag gifts.



asperhes said:


> You got Create-A-Critter, the birthplace of Lil Chris, unless you count Chris's own abdomen. It's hard to believe that such a specialized store has been around for so  long.


I dont know if it's in the pics, but they have my little pony dolls you can build now. I bet when Man baby reads this he won't be able to wait til his next tugboat check to go out and break his fashion square mall ban.


----------



## Poor Choices (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Okay so I put together an album for Fashion Square mall.
> 
> 
> @Marvin look familiar? lol.


10/10 Mall, would solicit for girlfriend in.


----------



## Sonic Rainboom (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> I dont know if it's in the pics, but they have my little pony dolls you can build now. I bet when Man baby reads this he won't be able to wait til his next tugboat check to go out and break his fashion square mall ban.



They've had MLP at Build-A-Bear for at least a year now.  I'm sure OPL has already been there.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 3, 2015)

Sonic Rainboom said:


> They've had MLP at Build-A-Bear for at least a year now.  I'm sure OPL has already been there.


I'm sure he can custom-fill up a convincing Rosechu plushie that way.


----------



## Metagross (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for pics of the mall. I've wanted to see a detailed look inside forever.


----------



## LiquidCooledGonads (Apr 3, 2015)

Trilby said:


> I'm sure he can custom-fill up a convincing Rosechu plushie that way.



Thinking about it... What if he then stitched the plush boobs onto it 0_O


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 3, 2015)

Here are the last of the videos and picture albums

Driving to Courhouse (pardon the shit quality)


Spoiler











Rental House and Son of Shovel Mech

Mal-Wart

GetTar

Goodwill

Wendy's


----------



## Mick92 (Apr 3, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Here's a video showing what the Gamestop incident looked like in first person:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How did you manage to take pics inside the mall and, specially, inside the GameStop? People tend to get pretty fussy when there's people taking pictures or recording inside their property or the properties they manage and, at least where I live, you need an express concent of the management to take pictures inside of a private property so, did you ask for permission or something, or you were very sneaky while doing it?

Edit: I'm pretty curious about why people are rating this Dumb and Autistic.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 3, 2015)

All:
This is our final post to Operation ChrisEater 2: The Fanta Pain as we've uploaded the last of of our content to youtube and imgur. @lipitor and I would like to thank you for your support and making this thread so fun. We had hoped to get more high-res video and images of Chris at court, but our unexpected discovery of him at McDonald's, accidental trailing of him to court, and his delay leaving his car to walk in to court greatly increased our sense of paranoia that he was on to us. There were also a constant flow of police cruisers circling the area making it difficult to be inconspicuous. The greatest difficulty was that his appearance was over at 9:10am despite being scheduled for 9:30am. But we did what we could without blowing our cover and I hope you've found the images of the christorical locations interesting - we sure did.  

If anyone plans to go to the upcoming court appointment on May 7, feel free to message us and we can give you some tips and recommendations for planning your visit, particularly to the courthouse. If you have any questions about our visit in general, we'd of course be happy to answer.

This concludes Operation ChrisEaster2: The Fanta Pain.

Over and out.
@lipitor and @heyyyJackiePie


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 3, 2015)

Yea that video quality is shit. What you can't see in that video is that's actually us following OPL to the court house on the road. We tried to hang back and get out of the way, but we just always ended up near him cuz we were going to the same place.

@skyraider91 That's the right house right? If you look at the pictures close enough it looks like the environment where the Shovel Mech video was shot. You can even see the window he (probably) shot from. I'm assuming thats his toyroom. We even found fliers advertising the sale of that house which we'll post if the mods say thats ok.

We are assuming this is the Wendy's chris worked at and the Goodwill that classic wardrobe came from because they are the only ones in Ruckersville and right next to each other. We tried to find some funny Chris shirts, but what you see is the best we could find. Barb truly was an expert shopper when it came to finding the most hideous clothing. The Wendy's was really nice on the interior. It was probably recently renovated. I did notice that the Wendy's had a mentally handicapped guy working there. He was well behaved, seemed to know not to bother customers and was diligently performing his work duties.... hear that Chris?



Mick92 said:


> How did you manage to take pics inside the mall and, specially, inside the GameStop? People tend to get pretty fussy when there's people taking pictures or recording inside their property or the properties they manage and, at least where I live, you need an express concent of the management to take pictures inside of a private property so, did you ask for permission or something, or you were very sneaky while doing it?


We just walked into the mall with our camera. I pointed the camera at an upward angle when taking most of the shots, so most of the people that noticed figured I wasn't shooting them and they wouldn't be in the shot. No one stopped us cuz it was in the middle of the day and most people were at work. Both @heyyyJackiePie and I don't look sketchy at all so we probably blended in quite well. Also flash was turned off. As far as taking pics in stores. I know thats a big no no, but when I went into gamestop it was just one 16 year old kid running the whole store. He was busy doing a bunch of store work like opening boxes putting them away and pricing shit all by himself and some kids were giving him trouble by just in general getting in his way. He didn't really give me two shakes so I just took pics.


*Also I'll totally answer questions in this thread, but if all you care about is new content, I think we posted everything worthwhile.*


----------



## Trilby (Apr 3, 2015)

Just noticed the street names for where Chris and Barb were at for their rental home, clever name they went with, but during the stone age...


----------



## drmccoy (Apr 3, 2015)

That rental was in a nice neighborhood. I bet the person who owned it shit their pants after Tweedle Dim and Tweedle Hoard moved out. At best the carpets were deep cleaned but if you're trying to sell, then they replaced. I can only imagine they damage they caused.

The mall is actually pretty nice. Reminds me of West-town in Knoxville. Nice place to go and chill, and not crappy at all. Of course Chris manages to fuck it up.

I suppose I am in shock about 14 BLC. Essentially a brand new house and it already looks like shit. Good job, Chris. And for once I don't blame Barb, even though I'm sure she's responsible for the interior smelling and looking like shit.

Thanks for this. It's been fun looking at a CWCville tour.

Quick edit: It's obvious how much Barb gives a shit about Bob. She uses "Weston" on the custom plates. Nice.

Edit 2: They have a rider mower and that fuck _still _doesn't mow the lawn? WTF?! Christ, what a lazy asshole.

Edit 3-I'm drunk: 14 BLC is not a bad place to live. It actually looks like it has potential, very nice property. Probably why Bob bought it. Too bad Charb inhabits it and couldn't give a shit.

Edit 4- Still drunk: 14 BLC is actually a _really_ nice looking place with tons of potential. Such a nice looking property. I am sad for it. Bob probably wanted it as a nice house to retire in. Instead he married a hoarder with psychotic tendencies and had a son who screamed at his goddamned TV all the time. Chrob could really make it a nice home..........................


----------



## BF 388 (Apr 3, 2015)

Poor Choices said:


> 10/10 Mall, would solicit for girlfriend in.









Don't make me report you to the Jerkops.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 3, 2015)

So is the PacSol that Chris would do his old pacing in front of something else now?


----------



## Trilby (Apr 3, 2015)

drmccoy said:


> That rental was in a nice neighborhood. I bet the person who owned it shit their pants after Tweedle Dim and Tweedle Hoard moved out. At best the carpets were deep cleaned but if you're trying to sell, then they replaced. I can only imagine they damage they caused.


Glad we're not the owners!



> The mall is actually pretty nice. Reminds me of West-town in Knoxville. Nice place to go and chill, and not crappy at all. Of course Chris manages to fuck it up.


It kinda reminds of a mall up in Monroe, MI that use to be called "Frenchtown Square", I loved going up there back when it first opened and sported a whooping 5 anchors.  Today the mall seems to be going under hard times and has gotten a rather lame name change as well.



> I suppose I am in shock about 14 BLC. Essentially a brand new house and it already looks like shit. Good job, Chris. And for once I don't blame Barb, even though I'm sure she's responsible for the interior smelling and looking like shit.
> 
> Thanks for this. It's been fun looking at a CWCville tour.
> 
> ...


Sure is.



> Edit 3-I'm drunk: 14 BLC is not a bad place to live. It actually looks like it has potential, very nice property. Probably why Bob bought it. Too bad Charb inhabits it and couldn't give a shit.


Sad really, way to bring the property down.


----------



## Mick92 (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> We just walked into the mall with our camera. I pointed the camera at an upward angle when taking most of the shots, so most of the people that noticed figured I wasn't shooting them and they wouldn't be in the shot. No one stopped us cuz it was in the middle of the day and most people were at work. Both @heyyyJackiePie and I don't look sketchy at all so we probably blended in quite well. Also flash was turned off. As far as taking pics in stores. I know thats a big no no, but when I went into gamestop it was just one 16 year old kid running the whole store. He was busy doing a bunch of store work like opening boxes putting them away and pricing shit all by himself and some kids were giving him trouble by just in general getting in his way. He didn't really give me two shakes so I just took pics.



Oh, thanks. As an architeture student, multiple times I have been scolded or heard of people being scolded by guards for taking pictures inside of public-acces private properties such as parking lots and malls, and even others that are almost indistinguishable from public space, like this outdoors food court, so I've acquired the habit of always asking for permission beforehand.


----------



## Beef Thunderpants (Apr 3, 2015)

Having Flintstone Drive and Court intersect sounds like something Chris would come up with in a comic.



heyyyJackiePie said:


> As we opened the courtroom door, he said to the jerkop at the metal detector “Well, got that over with quickly” and left. WTF. It’s 9:10am and his hearing was at 9:30.


There are a set number of cases on the docket, whatever they don't get through that day gets carried over so judges want to blow through hearings like this as quickly as possible. They might allot 15 minutes for each hearing and try and get it over in 5. Think Night Court, without the wisecracks or Markie Post's gams.



Mick92 said:


> Oh, thanks. As an architeture student, multiple times I have been scolded or heard of people being scolded by guards for taking pictures inside of public-acces private properties such as parking lots and malls, and even others that are almost indistinguishable from public space like outdoors food courts, so I've acquired the habit of always asking for permission beforehand.


I'm an architecture student too, and one of our instructors takes a TON of photos wherever he goes. No stories about mall jerkops, but he's mentioned getting the evil eye from some security people outside various non-tourist sites in Washington DC.


----------



## Professor Iris (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think the next trial would be a continuance. (Better not be.)
If I might offer a suggestion, why not have more than one team attend his next hearing? It'd be interesting to see two perspectives of it (not to mention that if something goes wrong with one pair's outing, the other can pick up the slack.)


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 3, 2015)

lipitor said:


> We even found fliers advertising the sale of that house which we'll post if the mods say thats ok.



Reading Between The Lines: The landlady saw what a nightmare it was to rent out her house to a couple of feral slobs, saw the biohazard mess they and their unhousebroken dogs left behind, and decided to unload this Domicile of Doom on some unwitting fool before it's walls start to drip blood.


----------



## MrsFrizzle (Apr 3, 2015)

That mall looks nicer than I had expected. Chris's bizarre slovenly self must stand out quite a bit.


----------



## Smurfchu (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a nice mall, I bet Chris looks exceptionally embarrassing walking through it.

-edit: That's hilarious, MrsFrizzle and I both had the same thought. Didn't notice till I got down to her comment. Great minds...


----------



## Rammspieler (Apr 3, 2015)

Again, you guys have my admiration. You guys got far more material than I could of have gotten/remembered to have taken. I personally don't think you guys had anything to be paranoid about and this is from the guy who had the balls to go to that courthouse dressed like a gay stripper and get a split-second stink-eye from Chris. But your teamwork has paid off. Thanks for the thread and for keeping Operation Chris Eater alive!


----------



## Pizza The Hutt (Apr 4, 2015)

Trilby said:


> It kinda reminds of a mall up in Monroe, MI that use to be called "Frenchtown Square", I loved going up there back when it first opened and sported a whooping 5 anchors. Today the mall seems to be going under hard times and has gotten a rather lame name change as well



Another Downriver Rat I hope? Riverview here. Our malls don't look anywhere near as nice as this mall.


Other than that, Its really odd looking at these photos. Save for the alpaca farm, everything looks like your typical suburban sprawl and chain stores you can find anywhere in the states. Go figure this area produced the king of unoriginal ideas.


----------



## A Ghost (Apr 4, 2015)

drmccoy said:


> Edit 2: They have a rider mower and that fuck _still _doesn't mow the lawn? WTF?! Christ, what a lazy asshole.


yes but time mowing is time not spend playing with legos or ranted about blue arms you have to have your priorities


----------



## Trilby (Apr 4, 2015)

Pizza The Hutt said:


> Another Downriver Rat I hope? Riverview here.


Actually I'm from Toledo, though I'm a half mile from the Michigan state line.



> Our malls don't look anywhere near as nice as this mall.


I bet.  Though growing up, I sorta envied Dearborn's Fairlane Town Center, we never got anything that big down here, though I suppose we tried.  There's only one enclosed mall left in town and it's OK I suppose, certainly got big over the past decade when Aussie-based Westfield owned 'em (two parking garages on opposite sides seems excessive to me).



> Other than that, Its really odd looking at these photos. Save for the alpaca farm, everything looks like your typical suburban sprawl and chain stores you can find anywhere in the states. Go figure this area produced the king of unoriginal ideas.


I bet.  I went out to my brother's horse ranch out in Connecticut and it was like that too (and he's got a few llamas as well).


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 4, 2015)

If Chris somehow magically ended up in Texas, then I'll make sure to guard the Northeast Mall *Closely*.

Thank you Lipitor for providing information.


----------



## tepid (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the in depth photo documentation, those of us not in the US appreciate it to bring the legend to life.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 4, 2015)

lipitor said:


> We even found fliers advertising the sale of that house which we'll post if the mods say thats ok.



Imagine if us Kiwis pooled our resources, bought the place and converted it into the CWCVille National Christory Museum/CWCVille Tourist Centre. Now _that_ would be something.


----------



## Panzer IV (Apr 4, 2015)

Pikonic said:


> All I ask is that you either
> A) Edit your original post with the trial details
> Or
> B) edit your post with what page your new post is on.
> ...



After 16 pages I'm going to quote this guy.


----------



## Apocalypso (Apr 4, 2015)

Well,  before the thread gets closed, I'd like to end this with a little song...



Spoiler








♫  Who hates to grow up? Who shuns responsibility?
Who blames his friends and the trolls for his calamities?
Oh no, not me!
Your crazy vids are driving everyone wild;
Miss Walsh is calling you a Problem Child! ♫

♫ You’re just a kid, now, you think that you’re a King of Hearts.
Your ex, Megan, has turned into a work of art!
That Gamestop guy says: “Put the boy on trial;
He maced me ‘cuz he's just a juvenile!" ♫

♫ You make us crazy, you make us smile.
You make us throw up, boy, with your vulgar style.
If you were married, with kids after a while,
I bet that one of them will be Problem Child, yeah! ♫

(cue Hellblazer’s awesome saxophone solo)

♫  Barbara’s lazy, Bob’s too senile.
How will you grow up, boy, and revamp your style?
Dressed as a tranny, with mannerisms vile,
Something tells me you wanna be a... ♫

Oh, baby...

♫  Who wants to grow up? Who wants responsibility?
Who wants to show up at work when he is thirty-three?
Oh, no, not he!
Your lack of moral’s always driving us wild;
Well face it, Chrissy, you’re a Problem Child! ♫


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 4, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> It's probably more likely he writes another post about the MLP premier than about his legal woes.


https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-4-4_9-53-9-png.22271/


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 4, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-4-4_9-53-9-png.22271/


well if he hates conformity then he doesn't have to conform to the law


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 4, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-4-4_9-53-9-png.22271/



You Hate Conformity, Chris? We never would've guessed, what with your refusal to groom himself, adhere to the law, not dress like an escaped mental patient when going to court...


----------



## kobebyarlant (Apr 4, 2015)

Horde Prime said:


> Wow.  Will it ultimately be just as anti-climactic and disappointing?


Yes.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 4, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-4-4_9-53-9-png.22271/




There's being a nonconformist and there's being a f*cking weirdo! Guess which category Chris is in.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 4, 2015)

Lysistrata said:


> You Hate Conformity, Chris? We never would've guessed, what with your refusal to groom himself, adhere to the law, not dress like an escaped mental patient when going to court...


It's why "VOD" ruins our lives.



Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> There's being a nonconformist and there's being a f*cking weirdo! Guess which category Chris is in.


I'm sure we know.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 4, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-4-4_9-53-9-png.22271/



Did I call it right or did I call it right?


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Apr 4, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Did I call it right or did I call it right?


You really did. Much more aptly than I thought.


----------



## RyanTheFurryFuck (Apr 5, 2015)

Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed. 

(P.S. I've run into Chris 3 times in public, but didn't have the balls to confront him and didn't know much about him.)


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed.
> 
> (P.S. I've run into Chris 3 times in public, but didn't have the balls to confront him and didn't know much about him.)



Operation Autismal.


----------



## LiquidCooledGonads (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed.
> 
> (P.S. I've run into Chris 3 times in public, but didn't have the balls to confront him and didn't know much about him.)



It likely won't work - he's too paranoid at this point, and any MALE who approaches him will stress him out.


----------



## RyanTheFurryFuck (Apr 5, 2015)

The biggest thing is introducing myself, does anyone know how Chris prefers to be addressed? (ex. Mr., Ms., Chris, Christine, Christian)


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed.
> 
> (P.S. I've run into Chris 3 times in public, but didn't have the balls to confront him and didn't know much about him.)



Don't, you cannot plan things with Chris and you'd be weening.
Have you even looked at Read this is you plan to troll Chris?


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fuckin' furries, man.


----------



## RyanTheFurryFuck (Apr 5, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Fuckin' furries, man.


Aren't we the the worst <3


----------



## Marvin (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Aren't we the the worst


Yes.


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> The biggest thing is introducing myself, does anyone know how Chris prefers to be addressed? (ex. Mr., Ms., Chris, Christine, Christian)


 He prefers when you scream JULAAAY. Then after gaining his trust, steal his medal and dig up Patti. You will then become the new king of the Kiwi Farms, and we will all worship you as a #prankmaster #trolegod.


----------



## stets (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. *blah blah blah*



Jenkins?  Is that you?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 5, 2015)

dabluearmedbandit said:


> He prefers when you scream JULAAAY. Then after gaining his trust, steal his medal and dig up Patti. You will then become the new king of the Kiwi Farms, and we will all worship you as a #prankmaster #trolegod.


This, also he'll be more inclined to be your friend if you are dressed in a fursuit that looks like Patti.


----------



## Rammspieler (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed.
> 
> (P.S. I've run into Chris 3 times in public, but didn't have the balls to confront him and didn't know much about him.)


Dude, just go around with phone in hand and always be at the ready to record your sightings. We don't need to troll Chris anymore. We already have @Thetan emailing with him for info. We just need more visual stuff since he stopped making videos and is trying to go incogneeto in the worst way possible.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 5, 2015)

MrsFrizzle said:


> That mall looks nicer than I had expected. Chris's bizarre slovenly self must stand out quite a bit.


@lipitor and I slightly disagree about the quality of the mall. Personally, I think it'a a shit mall (read: perfect for Chris). It's only one floor and very small. They don't have any nice department stores like Macy's or anything or really any nice stores in general. The food court was the busiest part of the mall. Charlottesville is still a nice area so most people are going to shop at the Barracks Road Outlets which has more of your nicer stores like Banana Republic, Kate Spade, etc. (http://www.barracksroad.com/store-list).


----------



## Rammspieler (Apr 5, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> @lipitor and I slightly disagree about the quality of the mall. Personally, I think it'a a shit mall (read: perfect for Chris). It's only one floor and very small. They don't have any nice department stores like Macy's or anything or really any nice stores in general. The food court was the busiest part of the mall. Charlottesville is still a nice area so most people are going to shop at the Barracks Road Outlets which has more of your nicer stores like Banana Republic, Kate Spade, etc. (http://www.barracksroad.com/store-list).


I agree with this. When I was over there for Operation Chris Eater 1, I went over there for material mostly. Knowing that C-Ville isn't exactly a large and well-known city, I went with lowered expectations. I'd say it's okay. But growing up on an island which boasts the largest mall in the Caribbean and which is always crowded and easy to get lost in, I'm spoiled.

I'm kinda bummed that I didn't get to, you know, actually do touristy shit and visit interesting places. But I was on a tight schedule and the mission took priority. So I ended up eating dinner at the Ruckersville Sheetz (because Sheetz is awesome and perhaps one of the best things to come out of PA) and bumming around Walmart and the Goodwill, hoping to catch Chris or Barb.


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (Apr 5, 2015)

Rammspieler said:


> Dude, just go around with phone in hand and always be at the ready to record your sightings. We don't need to troll Chris anymore. We already have @Thetan emailing with him for info. We just need more visual stuff since he stopped making videos and is trying to go incogneeto in the worst way possible.


Yeah, I agree here. I wouldn't try to troll him as there's so many trolling efforts happening behind the scenes which require careful coordination (see https://kiwifarms.net/threads/read-this-if-youre-planning-to-troll-chris.1674/). That said, I wished I had said something generic to Chris at the McDonalds like "Excuse me, do you know how far UVA is from here?" just to see how he talks to people before saying "Thank you" and being on my way.


----------



## MrsFrizzle (Apr 5, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> @lipitor and I slightly disagree about the quality of the mall. Personally, I think it'a a shit mall (read: perfect for Chris).



I think Chris would stand out in any mall that wasn't a weird wasteland with skeevy kiosks and impromptu dollar stores set up in abandoned candle shops.

But, yeah, that's a lower-end mall given the anchor stores (Sears, J. C. Penney, Belk). Still, it's more nicely maintained and with fewer empty storefronts than I had expected.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 5, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> @lipitor and I slightly disagree about the quality of the mall. Personally, I think it'a a shit mall (read: perfect for Chris). It's only one floor and very small. They don't have any nice department stores like Macy's or anything or really any nice stores in general. The food court was the busiest part of the mall. Charlottesville is still a nice area so most people are going to shop at the Barracks Road Outlets which has more of your nicer stores like Banana Republic, Kate Spade, etc. (http://www.barracksroad.com/store-list).


That looks like one of those trendy outdoor "Lifestyle Centers", they've pretty much taken over what enclosed shopping malls use to be these days, my town has a couple.  Somehow I don't see Chris ever going to one of these places myself, but I'd like to see if he does (and this one has a Michaels).



MrsFrizzle said:


> I think Chris would stand out in any mall that wasn't a weird wasteland with skeevy kiosks and impromptu dollar stores set up in abandoned candle shops.
> 
> But, yeah, that's a lower-end mall given the anchor stores (Sears, J. C. Penney, Belk). Still, it's more nicely maintained and with fewer empty storefronts than I had expected.


At least it's not dying.


----------



## deeman (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed.
> 
> (P.S. I've run into Chris 3 times in public, but didn't have the balls to confront him and didn't know much about him.)



Perhaps a "SANIC IS DED!" Would suffice... or is "Sonic has the blue arms" more of an offence this days? Makes me wonder.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 5, 2015)

MrsFrizzle said:


> I think Chris would stand out in any mall that wasn't a weird wasteland with skeevy kiosks and impromptu dollar stores set up in abandoned candle shops.
> 
> But, yeah, that's a lower-end mall given the anchor stores (Sears, J. C. Penney, Belk). Still, it's more nicely maintained and with fewer empty storefronts than I had expected.


It was really boring in there. We wanted to get food, but weren't interested enough to get anything in there. The one popular food place was Chic-fil-a and they had a huge line. We probably spent less than 30 minutes in that mall all together. I had never heard of the store Belk before that. There seemed to be two of them in there.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 5, 2015)

lipitor said:


> It was really boring in there. We wanted to get food, but weren't interested enough to get anything in there. The one popular food place was Chic-fil-a and they had a huge line.


Doesn't surprise me they would be that busy (just like it has been up here for decades).



> We probably spent less than 30 minutes in that mall all together. I had never heard of the store Belk before that. There seemed to be two of them in there.


Seeing why they did that makes sense (I get the impression these anchors are only a story tall, the ones in my town could afford a second floor).


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 5, 2015)

Furries ruin everything.


----------



## deeman (Apr 5, 2015)

MrsFrizzle said:


> I think Chris would stand out in any mall that wasn't a weird wasteland with skeevy kiosks and impromptu dollar stores set up in abandoned candle shops.


"MOM! LOOK! A CLOWN! Can i play with him?"


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> The biggest thing is introducing myself, does anyone know how Chris prefers to be addressed? (ex. Mr., Ms., Chris, Christine, Christian)



Mistersis Christine/ Christian (previously Christopher before meeting GodBear.  Spanish name Ricardo) Weston Chandler of the royal line of Chandlers.  OBE.

If you don't acknowledge him in those exact words, in that exact order, he will know you're a troll and will reach into his purse for his trusty self defense spray.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 5, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Mistersis Christine/ Christian (previously Christopher before meeting GodBear.  Spanish name Ricardo) Weston Chandler of the royal line of Chandlers.  OBE.
> 
> If you don't acknowledge him in those exact words, in that exact order, he will know you're a troll and will reach into his purse for his trusty self defense spray.



I'm pretty sure even if you acknowledged him as Christine and played along with his bullshit he still wouldn't want to talk to you. He seems like a really fearful and self-absorbed guy. He's not gonna attack you or anything. I'm pretty sure the macing was a one off thing. I think he'd just run away to his car or something and take off to a safe place. He only really wants to talk to people who can offer him something.


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 5, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Alright, guys. I live approximately 25 minutes away from Chris' house. With the information in this thread, I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him. (And hopefully get him to sign my copy of Sonic the Hedgehog) I am also planning to find a way to attend the court hearing in May. I've yet to think of a name for this plan, and I'd hate to just rip off of you and make it something Metal Gear themed



u should go up 2 him and say "2 FAST 2 FURRYIUS" and fuk him in the ass and say yiff yiff yiff and then take a selfie with ur iphone and say "4 da internet" and then jum in-2 a sweet convertible with a hot chick in the front and say "autisms all must die" and run him over 666 times.

Or, you know, you could not waste your time or Chris' with stupid bullshit.


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Apr 5, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> Or, you know, you could not waste your time or Chris' with stupid bullshit.




Is it even possible to waste Chris' time.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 5, 2015)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> @lipitor and I slightly disagree about the quality of the mall. Personally, I think it'a a shit mall (read: perfect for Chris). It's only one floor and very small.


It's funny, I always assumed Fashion Square was gigantic just like CWCville Mall. No wonder he got busted for his "crazy pacing", it was probably very obvious in such a small place.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 5, 2015)

Kosher Dill said:


> It's funny, I always assumed Fashion Square was gigantic just like CWCville Mall. No wonder he got busted for his "crazy pacing", it was probably very obvious in such a small place.


I didn't expect it to be that huge at all.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 5, 2015)

Kosher Dill said:


> It's funny, I always assumed Fashion Square was gigantic just like CWCville Mall. No wonder he got busted for his "crazy pacing", it was probably very obvious in such a small place.


Actually visiting that mall, I can see how the Anna Mclearan stuff probably went down. There are very few "adults" working in that mall. Every store I went into was staffed by bored teenagers unsupervised by any adult manager (I'm sure theres more staff working on the weekends when the mall is busier). You could go into any of those stores and talk to the kids working there and they'd have short conversations with you about anything, because it was either that or watching the clock til it hits closing time. Chris would have been super noticeable, if not to customers, but to staff. Especially if he was just in there on weekday afternoon like we were.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2015)

Took a peek at the mall's site, found this on the Google reviews.  

"You would think that after the incident several weeks ago that they would have beefed up security. But, I just walked from one end of the mall to the other and back and didn't see one guard, anywhere.."

Wonder if he's talking about Chris?  Says the review was posted 2 years ago.  The post name is Jacob Schaffer and he's like the 4th one down from the top.  Could just be a ween though.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 6, 2015)

Is the PacSol where Chris paced in front of gone by now?


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 6, 2015)

That Guy said:


> Took a peek at the mall's site, found this on the Google reviews.
> 
> "You would think that after the incident several weeks ago that they would have beefed up security. But, I just walked from one end of the mall to the other and back and didn't see one guard, anywhere.."
> 
> Wonder if he's talking about Chris?  Says the review was posted 2 years ago.  The post name is Jacob Schaffer and he's like the 4th one down from the top.  Could just be a ween though.


I didn't see anyone either, but this was during the day when all the high school kids were in school.



ToroidalBoat said:


> Is the PacSol where Chris paced in front of gone by now?



I believe that is gone. I don't recall seeing it. That Kaybee toys he won that contest from is also gone (although I think that business in general is gone everywhere).


----------



## normankrasner (Apr 6, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Actually visiting that mall, I can see how the Anna Mclearan stuff probably went down. There are very few "adults" working in that mall. Every store I went into was staffed by bored teenagers unsupervised by any adult manager (I'm sure theres more staff working on the weekends when the mall is busier). You could go into any of those stores and talk to the kids working there and they'd have short conversations with you about anything, because it was either that or watching the clock til it hits closing time. Chris would have been super noticeable, if not to customers, but to staff. Especially if he was just in there on weekday afternoon like we were.



they were probably college students working the stores, the people with money were at work at their 9-5 jobs, the only adults there were probably the old mallwalkers


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 6, 2015)

lipitor said:


> I believe that is gone.


[feels-inducing quote on how stuff changes]

Yeah, KB Toys went out of business, I believe. Also, the mall is only 1 floor? I had always pictured a 2-story thing in my mind, as the CWCville mall had 2 floors, and as we all know, CWC's mind rarely leaves Virginia.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 6, 2015)

lipitor said:


> I believe that is gone. I don't recall seeing it. That Kaybee toys he won that contest from is also gone (although I think that business in general is gone everywhere).


That's been dead for years.



normankrasner said:


> they were probably college students working the stores, the people with money were at work at their 9-5 jobs, the only adults there were probably the old mallwalkers


I'm sure that's pretty common to see.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 6, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> [feels-inducing quote on how stuff changes]
> 
> Yeah, KB Toys went out of business, I believe. Also, the mall is only 1 floor? I had always pictured a 2-story thing in my mind, as the CWCville mall had 2 floors, and as we all know, CWC's mind rarely leaves Virginia.


Doesn't surprise me, my dream mall was often shaped by the ones I saw on TV too (none in my area never went past a single story besides the anchors), one mall managed to get a 16 screen cinema up on the second floor alongside two parking garages but that was all.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 6, 2015)

normankrasner said:


> they were probably college students working the stores, the people with money were at work at their 9-5 jobs, the only adults there were probably the old mallwalkers


Oh definitely, I just think this is the time Chris did most of his love questing at that mall. Not like he had a job to go to.


ToroidalBoat said:


> [feels-inducing quote on how stuff changes]
> 
> Yeah, KB Toys went out of business, I believe. Also, the mall is only 1 floor? I had always pictured a 2-story thing in my mind, as the CWCville mall had 2 floors, and as we all know, CWC's mind rarely leaves Virginia.



Yea it's only one story. There's not that much in there to do either. I don't know where Chris got the idea for a 2 story mall, because Regency Square (where the bear band happened) is only one floor too I think. Maybe it was something the teacher said he had to do as part of the qualifications of the project. Because otherwise his mall project kind of looks like a shopping mall monopoly board than a real design.
The food is either Sbarro's, Chick fila, Chinese or Red robin. There are cooler stores in most of the strip malls in the same areas. Chris clearly liked that mall just so he could sit down and lust after women who passed by.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 6, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Oh definitely, I just think this is the time Chris did most of his love questing at that mall. Not like he had a job to go to.
> 
> 
> Yea it's only one story. There's not that much in there to do either. I don't know where Chris got the idea for a 2 story mall, because Regency Square (where the bear band happened) is only one floor too I think. Maybe it was something the teacher said he had to do as part of the qualifications of the project. Because otherwise his mall project kind of looks like a shopping mall monopoly board than a real design.


The way his name is set up, I still like to wonder why the big space in the middle?  Does the mall host a lot of car shows, concerts, telethons and beauty pageants?



> The food is either Sbarro's, Chick fila, Chinese or Red robin. There are cooler stores in most of the strip malls in the same areas. Chris clearly liked that mall just so he could sit down and lust after women who passed by.


Figures, regardless of space and limited availability, that's why I can't see Chris going to one of those outdoor deals.


----------



## Gensdupays (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't know how it is going in Virginia, but all of the big malls with anchors here are losing their stores to a series of smaller, outdoor malls.


----------



## Chipmunk With A Banana (Apr 6, 2015)

If you'll notice from the Fashion Square Mall photos there is something that's lacking: people. Malls across the country are a dying anachronism. Once Fashion Square Mall starts to get the telltale "signs of an imminent dead mall" such as an asian nail salon or the dreaded "Dead Sea Treasures" kiosk which are always staffed by SUPER-aggressive product pushers (may GodBear have mercy on you if you get too close to one of those things), it's days are numbered.



lipitor said:


> I believe that is gone. I don't recall seeing it. That Kaybee toys he won that contest from is also gone (although I think that business in general is gone everywhere).



Chris ruins everything.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 6, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> I don't know how it is going in Virginia, but all of the big malls with anchors here are losing their stores to a series of smaller, outdoor malls.


More or less the new hotness in retail are "lifestyle centers".  I usually say these places are nice, if only during the warmer seasons of the year, otherwise, I'd rather have some place I could get out of the cold during the winter but they continue pushing those up north.



Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> If you'll notice from the Fashion Square Mall photos there is something that's lacking: people. Malls across the country are a dying anachronism. Once Fashion Square Mall starts to get the telltale "signs of an imminent dead mall" such as an asian nail salon or the dreaded "Dead Sea Treasures" kiosk which are always staffed by SUPER-aggressive product pushers (may GodBear have mercy on you if you get too close to one of those things), it's days are numbered.


I know too many malls that went through that without coming out alive.


----------



## Gensdupays (Apr 6, 2015)

Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> If you'll notice from the Fashion Square Mall photos there is something that's lacking: people. Malls across the country are a dying anachronism. Once Fashion Square Mall starts to get the telltale "signs of an imminent dead mall" such as an asian nail salon or the dreaded "Dead Sea Treasures" kiosk which are always staffed by SUPER-aggressive product pushers (may GodBear have mercy on you if you get too close to one of those things), it's days are numbered.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris ruins everything.


On the flip side, it makes for great urban exploring once they're almost completely dead.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 6, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> On the flip side, it makes for great urban exploring once they're almost completely dead.


I found an excellent art shop downtown last week!


----------



## Gensdupays (Apr 6, 2015)

Trilby said:


> I found an excellent art shop downtown last week!


I think once art shops start moving into malls, that's the beginning of the end. That and LAN gaming centers.


----------



## Stud2Stud (Apr 6, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Yeah, KB Toys went out of business, I believe. Also, the mall is only 1 floor? I had always pictured a 2-story thing in my mind, as the CWCville mall had 2 floors, and as we all know, CWC's mind rarely leaves Virginia.


I like to picture Chris trying to come up with the perfect Mall, raking his brain for ideas how to improve the designs he already knows - until, at some point, he suddenly raises his head with a stroke of glee flashing over his face as he thinks to himself: "Yeah! I'll make a mall... with _TWO_ floors!"


----------



## HexBawxUno (Apr 6, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Yea it's only one story. There's not that much in there to do either. I don't know where Chris got the idea for a 2 story mall, because Regency Square (where the bear band happened) is only one floor too I think.


Formerly from the Richmond area here. Regency Square is 2 stories.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 6, 2015)

Trilby said:


> The way his name is set up, I still like to wonder why the big space in the middle?



Fashion Square mall has a big space in the center thats all retarded and stupidly designed. They just put a starbucks kiosk in the middle and put up tables and chairs there. So thats probably where he got the idea. Plus you know his mall wasn't built for other people, but for him. He needed the room for the Bear Band that would play year round.


----------



## normankrasner (Apr 6, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> I don't know how it is going in Virginia, but all of the big malls with anchors here are losing their stores to a series of smaller, outdoor malls.



the better managed malls with exclusive stores (apple store, Nordstrom) are hanging on, the crappier malls are dying



Chipmunk With A Banana said:


> If you'll notice from the Fashion Square Mall photos there is something that's lacking: people. Malls across the country are a dying anachronism. Once Fashion Square Mall starts to get the telltale "signs of an imminent dead mall" such as an asian nail salon or the dreaded "Dead Sea Treasures" kiosk which are always staffed by SUPER-aggressive product pushers (may GodBear have mercy on you if you get too close to one of those things), it's days are numbered.



the mall was empty during the day when people were at work or school, but the FS Mall when die when they build a "lifestyle center" in Cville, but there's probably not a lot wealth in Cville being a transient college town surrounded by smaller towns with white trash


----------



## Planky859 (Apr 6, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> I don't know how it is going in Virginia, but all of the big malls with anchors here are losing their stores to a series of smaller, outdoor malls.


It's the same where I live. The local mall was kind of doomed anyway since they kept raising the rent and regulars either shut down or moved elsewhere.  A new outdoor shopping area opened a few years back and it's taken most of the business. The mall is trying to do a major renovation, but I don't have my hopes up since there are better malls and shopping centers just a few miles down the highway.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2015)

In my city (mid size college town in the Midwest) we have two large, nearly identical malls at the west and east sides.  Each one has a Kohl's and a Dick's Sporting Goods as the anchors and lots of little stores throughout.  Both have fairly large food courts and are single floor except for the anchors.

At this point they're pretty much an establishment and are still very popular despite being nearly 30 years old.  Vacancies are rare and get quickly filled up.


----------



## Dr.Research (Apr 6, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Fashion Square mall has a big space in the center thats all retarded and stupidly designed. They just put a starbucks kiosk in the middle and put up tables and chairs there. So thats probably where he got the idea. Plus you know his mall wasn't built for other people, but for him. He needed the room for the Bear Band that would play year round.



Whenever I read 'Fashion Square' I imagine something Chris would come up with. I dunno, something about that name just rubs me the wrong way. It sounds a little fake to me. 
Doesn't shock me that it's not the best designed.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 6, 2015)

That Guy said:


> In my city (mid size college town in the Midwest) we have two large, nearly identical malls at the west and east sides.  Each one has a Kohl's and a Dick's Sporting Goods as the anchors and lots of little stores throughout.  Both have fairly large food courts and are single floor except for the anchors.
> 
> At this point they're pretty much an establishment and are still very popular despite being nearly 30 years old.  Vacancies are rare and get quickly filled up.


Sounds like Toledo's only enclosed mall these days, Franklin Park, and the area around it, as it has done quite a lot to build its reputation since it opened over 40 years ago.


----------



## BensonGumballz (Apr 6, 2015)

I always imagined it looking like it would belong here.

It looks like a few steps down from the mall in Tyler, TX. Not great, but you could deal if it was your only option.


----------



## Smurfchu (Apr 7, 2015)

lipitor said:


> It was really boring in there. We wanted to get food, but weren't interested enough to get anything in there. The one popular food place was Chic-fil-a and they had a huge line. We probably spent less than 30 minutes in that mall all together. I had never heard of the store Belk before that. There seemed to be two of them in there.



Belk is a highish-end clothing/fashion store in the south. A step below say, Macy's. Been around for at least 60 years. I have seen a mall or two where due to space issues, the men's and women's part are separated into two separate stores.

Up until a few decades ago, they existed in weird business partnerships with other store owners. There were "Belk-Tylers", "Hudson Belks", etc. It was weird.


----------



## RyanTheFurryFuck (Apr 8, 2015)

Charlottesville's mall is shit compared to Fredericksburg's. VA has a few cool towns, but they are far with few between.


----------



## Tsukiko (Apr 8, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Charlottesville's mall is shit compared to Fredericksburg's. VA has a few cool towns, but they are far with few between.



Charlottesville's mall is probably shit compared to a lot of malls :/


----------



## BensonGumballz (Apr 8, 2015)

Tsukiko said:


> Charlottesville's mall is probably shit compared to a lot of malls :/


It's better than the mall I went to that was so small and run down that the town put a Social Security office in it.


----------



## deeman (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't even have a mall where i live, we have mullets.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2015)

BensonGumballz said:


> It's better than the mall I went to that was so small and run down that the town put a Social Security office in it



Rural hillbilly town near me had a mall that was failing, the state put a DMV office in one of the vacant storefronts because the rent was so cheap.


----------



## timtommy (Apr 10, 2015)

That Guy said:


> Rural hillbilly town near me had a mall that was failing, the state put a DMV office in one of the vacant storefronts because the rent was so cheap.



Where I come from malls will host retail-type government services for a reduced rent. Then put it by a food court or something. Things like DMV's draw people.


----------



## drmccoy (Apr 10, 2015)

Trilby said:


> Sounds like Toledo's only enclosed mall these days, Franklin Park, and the area around it, as it has done quite a lot to build its reputation since it opened over 40 years ago.



Yeah, Franklin Park really has ballooned out. I like going there. 

I grew up around Woodville (gone) and Southwyck (also gone). So awesome in the early 1990s/1980s. I don't remember Northtown at all, I may have went there once. Woodville mall had a SWEET arcade. And an Anderson's....best store in the region.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 10, 2015)

drmccoy said:


> Yeah, Franklin Park really has ballooned out. I like going there.


I do too, just not in the usual places I'm sure the 'kids' all go (don't have a thing for Aeropostale, A&F, Hollister, Forever 21 and the rest)..



> I grew up around Woodville (gone) and Southwyck (also gone). So awesome in the early 1990s/1980s. I don't remember Northtown at all, I may have went there once.


I was a few miles from North Towne Square myself, use to ride my bike over there a few times.  My mom always took me there when they had an AMC Theatre that mostly did the "all seats $1" thing so I was stuck watching slightly worn prints of films just before they hit video or PPV, use to be a regular first-run cinema when it first opened.  Loved going to Camelot and Musicland when I had a thing for current music during my teens.  Today all that's left of the original building is the Monkey Ward anchor that became a "21st Century SuperFitness" health spa.  Kinda think the only thing that would save that area is a Walmart location if they needed one in that part of town, but I guess it's dead to me now since Raceway Park also went bye-bye.  A lot can happen in 30 years time.



> Woodville mall had a SWEET arcade. And an Anderson's....best store in the region.


Always is.  At least their Franklin Park location hasn't changed much.  I remember Red Baron in Southwyck myself but also miss their location at Franklin Park.  I noticed whoever ran Red Baron operates a arcade somewhere on Reynolds Road called "Nickelworld" (noticed some old Red Baron signage there).  I feel I missed out on the glory days of shopping malls in the 70's for having been born a tad late in that decade.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 13, 2015)

About those pics where the game place used to be - where in the room was the (in)famous blurry picture taken by Mimms?


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Apr 13, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> I have more ideas of how to meet Chris. My current plan is to meet and befriend him


Get him an office job, then hide cameras in the office to record his antics.


----------



## Holdek (Apr 13, 2015)

RyanTheFurryFuck said:


> Charlottesville's mall is shit compared to Fredericksburg's. VA has a few cool towns, but they are far with few between.


It's not just about the malls, though.


----------



## RyanTheFurryFuck (Apr 15, 2015)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Get him an office job, then hide cameras in the office to record his antics.


Wow, Alec quoted me. I feel pretty special. Anyway, seeing how Chris responds to literally anything, he'd fuck it up before I even told him about it. Honestly, I don't really want to troll Chris. I'd much rather become his friend, or at least be able to say "I tried." (I know my punctuation is probably horribly wrong in this reply, please don't laugh at me.)


----------



## Datiko (Apr 15, 2015)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Get him an office job, then hide cameras in the office to record his antics.


 
I tried. Even sent registered snail mail. He didn't respond.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 15, 2015)

lipitor said:


> Fashion Square mall has a big space in the center thats all retarded and stupidly designed. They just put a starbucks kiosk in the middle and put up tables and chairs there.


Don't forget the vid where an agent saw Chris sitting there. I believe he was waiting for his $9,001. 



Alec Benson Leary said:


> Get him an office job, then hide cameras in the office to record his antics.



Would watch that show and record it to dvd.


----------

